# Rahmenbruch - welche Marke war´s ???



## *adrenalin* (12. November 2002)

...mein rahmen ist gebrochen, ...der rahmen meines freundes ist gebrochen oder war es doch der rahmen des nachbars, der schon vor 5 jahren umgezogen ist....!!??

es geistern immer wieder die kuriosesten geschichten zum thema rahmenbruch durch das forum. laßt´ uns doch mal festhalten, welche rahmen (bzw. von welchem hersteller) wirklich zu bruch gegangen sind. sind die rotwild´s wirklich so schlecht oder nur ein falscher eindruck, den man gewonnen hat?

vielleicht kann diese abstimmung ja wirklich am ende einen kleinen hinweis auf eine häufung von defekten einzelner hersteller geben. vielleicht zeigt sich aber auch, daß alle gleich gut/schlecht sind...?!

ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## 520exc-racing (12. November 2002)

Scott Strike 20 Carbonrahmen. Ist leider bei nem Sturz die Doppelbrücke heftig eingeschlagen. 4 cm langer Riss.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (12. November 2002)

Vor langer Zeit ist mir ein Peugot Stahlrahmen gebrochen


----------



## crossie (12. November 2002)

mir ist mein turro DS auseinandergefallen. mistding. genau an der schweissnaht beim gusset am unterrohr.


aaah ich könnt immer noch kotzen .


greetz
croissant


----------



## Fu Manchu (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *...
> 
> vielleicht kann diese abstimmung ja wirklich am ende einen kleinen hinweis auf eine häufung von defekten einzelner hersteller geben. vielleicht zeigt sich aber auch, daß alle gleich gut/schlecht sind...?!
> ...



Kleiner Exkurs in Statistik. 

Wenn Du die Häufung der gebrochenen Rahmen über alle Hersteller wissen willst, musst Du am Ende aber die Zahlen auf die Verkauften Rahmen pro Hersteller umrechnen.

Als Beispiel: ein gebrochener Rahmen von Votec kann auf den ersten Blick besser aussehen als 3 gebrochene Rahmen von Cannondale. Wenn Votec aber nur 100 Rahmen verkauft, während Cannondale 1.000 Stück an den Biker bringt, sieht Votec schlechter aus. Das Verhältnis wäre dann bei Votec 0,01 Prozent Rahmen kaputt, bei Cannondale 0,003 Prozent kaputte Rahmen. Aber auf den ersten Blick steht Cannondale mit 3 gebrochenen Rahmen schlechter da. So sagen also die absoluten Zahlen nichts aus.

Hast Du die Zahlen der verkauften Rahmen pro Hersteller, um am Ende die Verhältnisse anzugeben? 

PS: Das Beispiel soll nur ein Beispiel sein, und steht nicht gegen Votec oder Cannondale


----------



## Itekei (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fu Manchu _
> *Wenn Du die Häufung der gebrochenen Rahmen über alle Hersteller wissen willst, musst Du am Ende aber die Zahlen auf die Verkauften Rahmen pro Hersteller umrechnen.*



Korrekt, habe ich mir auch gedacht als ich den Umfragetext gelesen habe.


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fu Manchu _
> *
> 
> Kleiner Exkurs in Statistik.
> ...



---> glaube keiner statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast!!!!

mein anspruch ist nicht, eine repräsentative umfrage zu machen und das hinterher wissenschaftlich auszuwerten...

man kann das thema aber auch anders angehen:

natürlich produziert z.b. giant deutlich mehr bikes als rotwild. rotwild dafür spielt in einer anderen preisklasse und hat ganz andere möglichkeiten und wahrscheinlich auch zwänge, eine entsprechende qualitätskontrolle durchzuführen und bessere materialien zu verarbeiten. daher erwarte ich von so einem bike auch mehr!!! dadurch relativiert sich aus meiner sicht dein ansatz sehr stark. 3 defekte rotwild oder bergwerk sind sicherlich ein größerer hinweis auf produktionsfehler etc. als 20 defekte giant!
giant produziert hundertausende bikes im jahr in größtenteils unterem preissegment, da würde ich mehr mängel erwarten, oder...?!


----------



## hobotrobo (13. November 2002)

...KLEIN.
Mir ist ein '00er KLEIN Attitude an der rechten Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Die Bohrung für das austauschbare Schaltauge hat nur wenig Material ober- und unterhalb gelassen. Und genau fort ist die   Kettenstrebe gebrochen.  Nach einigem Hin und Her gab's einen Ersatzrahmen. Ich würde keinen KLEIN mehr kaufen. Überteuert, schlechte Lackqualität.

Gruss Hobo


----------



## mannimmond (13. November 2002)

Vor 10 Jahren PEGASUS. Wurde ohne grosses Trara umgetauscht.


----------



## mikeonbike (13. November 2002)

- longus (schon über 10 jahre her...)
- s-bike
- scott strike 10

...


----------



## Lutz-2000 (13. November 2002)

Entscheident sind  nicht die Verkaufszahlen sondern die gefahrenen Killometer. Defekte/Brüche geteilt durch gefahrene Kilometer ergäbe ein praktikableres Ergebnis.
Ich glaube kaum, das die mehrzahl z.B. aller Giants (mit außnahme der teureren Modelle) wirklich viel gefahren werden.
Erst ab einer höheren Preisklasse (muss aber natürlich nicht immer so sein) werden für Dauerschwingungsbrüche relevanten Kilometerleistungen erbracht. Gewaltbrüche/Unfälle oder durch extrem ungeeignete Kombinationen (schwerer Fahrer + leichtbau-Bikes etc.) sind sollten sinnvoller weise gesondert in der Statistik
verarbeitet werden. Um einen Fortschritt in der Konstruktion und der Dauerhaltbarkeit zu erreichen, ist es ebenfalls sehr wichtig ,dass sich im wandel begriffene Einsatzprofil (besser Fahrtechnik/höhere Geschwindigkeiten, bessere Federelemente/höhere Sprünge etc.) mit einzubeziehen.
Gruß, Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (13. November 2002)

lutz hat (wen wundert´s?!) die richtige relation aufgezeigt. allerdings sind das werte/daten, die man hier und wahrscheinlich auch generell kaum eruieren kann. 

mein ansatz ist eigentlich viel simpler gedacht! wer hatte einen rahmendefekt? wenn wir jetzt hier diverse faktoren und/oder ausschlußfaktoren (km-leistung, fahrergewicht, einsatzbereich, einsatz von rahmenrelevanten komponenten bspw. doppelbrückengabel, federweg der gabel, disc evtl. mit adapter usw., usw...) berücksichtigen wollten, bewegen wir uns wahrscheinlich im bereich einer wissenschaftlichen untersuchung.

kann ich nicht leisten, wollte ich aber auch nicht!

wer trotzdem noch was zu berichten hat ....


----------



## Itekei (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *... bewegen wir uns wahrscheinlich im bereich einer wissenschaftlichen untersuchung.*



Kohortenstudie 'Rahmenbrüche'  Wäre aber vielleicht ganz interessant, wenn all diejenigen, die hier abstimmen z.b. kurz und bündig sagen würden 'Rahmenbruch bei Cannondale Super V, Modell 1998, Beanspruchung normal/überdurchschnittlich'.


----------



## Hugo (13. November 2002)

finds schon ganz gut so wies is.

letztendlich ist das ergebnis ohnehin nicht auf die gesammtbevölkerug anwendbar, aber damit könnt man evtl. innerhalb des forum mit ein paar vorurteilen aufräumen.

Wär auch ma bei gabeln ganz interessant....dann würde man ma sehn wie viele der so labilen sid SL gabeln tatsächlich brechen, und nicht wie viele dieser gabeln bei stern tv gelyncht werden

würd mich ma interessiern ob dann marzocki und co tatsächlich noch besser wär wie RS
(ich in kein RS-Fan!!! Manitou Rulez)


----------



## Fu Manchu (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *
> ...
> 
> ...



Deine Umfrage hat leider überhaupt keinen Anspruch. Sorry, ist so .

Und wenn Du eine simple Umrechnung auf Verkaufszahlen schon für eine wissenschaftliche Auswertung hälts, was soll dann erst nach der 10. Klasse bei Dir werden? (ok, Du bist drüber)  -no offence-  

Der Ansatz mit den Kilometern ist aber auch nicht übel, dann aber gleich durchschnittliche Kilometer pro Rahmen pro Hersteller.


----------



## Daxi (13. November 2002)

Mhm,

zu Gabelbrüchen kann ich zwei Sachen beitragen.

Rond Hydro Pro II Gabelbrücke. Gab damals ein Rückrufaktion vorab.

Eine -wie hier schon mal gepostet-  eine Marzocchi Z2 Gabelbrücke. Doppelter Bruch in Ausfräsung für Schrauben, also Gabelschaft und linke Tauchrohraufnahme. Gebrochen bei mäßiger Beanspruchung, wenig Kilometerleistung und durchschnittlichem Fahrergewicht (75 kg). Schrauben angezogen mit Dremo (ca. 3-4x).

Rahmenbruch bei Breezer (Thunder?). Rechte Kettenstrebe in Höhe Quersteg/großes Kettenblatt. Führe ich auf Chain-Sucks Kratzer zurück.

Zur Umfrage würd ich sagen, vergiss es. Leider.

Is wohl so, daß ein zwei Maximalbelastungen reichen, damit ein Rahmen bricht oder aber viele kleine Dauerbelastungen. 
Und nicht jede Schweißnaht ist immer Optimum. Da gibts mit Sicherheit auch Produktstreuung ohne Ende, bei jedem Hersteller des Massenteils Fahrrad.


Tschö
Daxi


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fu Manchu _
> *
> 
> Deine Umfrage hat leider überhaupt keinen Anspruch. Sorry, ist so .
> ...



das problem ist nicht das auswerten, sondern das erlangen von relevanten, unverfälschten daten, bspw. wie viele der verkauften räder werden wirklich gefahren? welche der verschiedenen modelle bezieht man in den vergleich mit ein (scott-komplettrad f. 500,- euro ebenso wie das strike limited, obwohl es niemals richtig gefahren wird?).

bevor du dir gedanken über meine fähigkeiten machst  , lieber mal eine ecke weiter denken.

wir sollten es aber auch nicht komplizierter machen als es ist (daß habe ich ja schon bei der erstellung des threads gesagt). dies soll eigentlich eine reine nennung von marken sein, mehr nicht. soviel zum thema anspruch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karkas (13. November 2002)

mir is noch keiner gebrochen, bin ich nich hardcore genug???


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. November 2002)

sei froh!

spart schmerz und ärger...


----------



## Merlin (13. November 2002)

> Als Beispiel: ein gebrochener Rahmen von Votec kann auf den ersten Blick besser aussehen als 3 gebrochene Rahmen von Cannondale. Wenn Votec aber nur 100 Rahmen verkauft, während Cannondale 1.000 Stück an den Biker bringt, sieht Votec schlechter aus. Das Verhältnis wäre dann bei Votec 0,01 Prozent Rahmen kaputt, bei Cannondale 0,003 Prozent kaputte Rahmen.



[KLUGSCHEIßMODUS] 
Es wären 0,01 [Abs] oder 1%, aber mit Sicherheit nicht 0,01%!!! Denn (Mathe 5. Klasse): wieviel ist 1 aus 100 in Prozent? So, für Cannondale darfst du das jetzt nochmal selbst ausrechnen    
[/KLUGSCHEIßMODUS]



> PS: Das Beispiel soll nur ein Beispiel sein



Das is mal'n Wort, endlich mal jemand, der Nägel mit Köpfen macht. Darauf


----------



## qualle (14. November 2002)

@Merlin: Das liegt daran, dass 115% der Erdbevölkerung keine Prozentrechnung beherrschen.


----------



## Clemens (14. November 2002)

> Zitat Lutz-2000
> Ich glaube kaum, das die mehrzahl z.B. aller Giants (mit außnahme der teureren Modelle) wirklich viel gefahren werden.



@Lutz-2000

Kann es sein Herr Scheffer, das Sie was gegen bestimmte Marken (insbesondere die mit einem der am besten beurteilten Hinterbausysteme, ausnahmsweise mal nicht Ihre Konstruktion) haben? Wahrscheinlicher ist, das die Mehrzahl aller Giants, insbesondere die 'billigen' Modelle von einer Klientel bewegt wird (Jugendliche), die ihre Terragos etc. sicherlich nicht schonen und ausgerüstet mit Edelrahmen ordentlich für Schrott sorgen würden.



> Zitat Lutz-2000
> Um einen Fortschritt in der Konstruktion und der Dauerhaltbarkeit zu erreichen, ist es ebenfalls sehr wichtig ,dass sich im wandel begriffene Einsatzprofil (besser Fahrtechnik/höhere Geschwindigkeiten, bessere Federelemente/höhere Sprünge etc.) mit einzubeziehen.



Lieber solche Sprüche lassen, sondern versuchen umzusetzen. Sonst könnte man doch mal versucht sein, im Hinterhof eines kleinen Koblenzer Direktversenders (der Händler, der früher so großformatig in den Mags inserierte) im Schrottcontainer nachzuschauen. Da stapeln sich Carbonrahmen in diversen Formen der Delamination, auf denen an prominenter Stelle am Oberrohr der Sticker LSD (Lutz-Scheffer-Design) prangt. Was war da das Einsatzprofil?


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> * Lieber solche Sprüche lassen, sondern versuchen umzusetzen. Sonst könnte man doch mal versucht sein, im Hinterhof eines kleinen Koblenzer Direktversenders (der Händler, der früher so großformatig in den Mags inserierte) im Schrottcontainer nachzuschauen. Da stapeln sich Carbonrahmen in diversen Formen der Delamination, auf denen an prominenter Stelle am Oberrohr der Sticker LSD (Lutz-Scheffer-Design) prangt. Was war da das Einsatzprofil?  *



AUTSCH !!! treffer....


----------



## CHT (14. November 2002)

@kamerolli:...ein Gross-Serien-Hersteller à la Giant wird stets eine geringere Ausfallrate (eher im ppm-Bereich) haben, als ein Kleinserienhersteller mit der Strickliesel...liegt am stabilisierten Fertigungsablauf durch Maschineneinsatz...Kleinserien per Hand haben da eine grössere statistische Streuung...wenn da jemand Zweifel hat: frag' mal bei Automobilherstellern nach...


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. November 2002)

@cht

da stimme ich dir erstmal zu. allerdings hat der kleine hersteller auch ganz andere möglichkeiten, eine qualitätsprüfung der rahmen durchzuführen bzw. hat von vorne herein einen individuelleren produktionsablauf. soll heißen: es ist einfacher 1.000 rahmen im jahr auf herz und nieren zu prüfen und mit viel größerem zeitaufwand herzustellen als bei 100.000 stück (stark pauschalisiertes beispiel - aber egal).

da du die automobilhersteller bemühst: gerade die tage hatte das dsf einen bericht über die qualitätskontrolle bei porsche. da wird jedes auto von innen und außen händisch kontolliert (schwergängigkeit von schaltern etc.) und anschließend 30 km probegefahren (stadt, land, autobahn). danach wird nachgebessert, falls erforderlich. 

dies wird bei vw wohl kaum möglich sein: a) wg. menge und b) wg. den dadurch entstehenden kosten.

ich bilde mir daher ein, daß die rotwild´s, bergwerk´s und storck´s dieser welt ähnlich verfahren...  könnte man bei den preisen zumindestens erwarten, oder?


----------



## CHT (14. November 2002)

...dass diese Firmen (wie Bergwerk, Rotwild, Votec, RM etc.) so verfahren, würde ich mir und alle hier wohl gerne wünschen...aber ich befürchte, dass in Zeiten der absoluten Gewinnmaximierung ein solches Vorgehen eher im Reiche unserer Träume gehört, obwohl die Firmen uns etwas anderes suggerieren wollen...


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2002)

So, mal wieder außerhalb der Qualitätskontroll-Diskussion:

'97 ist mir nach nur 2 Jahren mein Sevysa Blue Knight gerissen (Alfton Rahmen). Und zwar quer durch die Naht zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr. Ausgangsstelle war die Lüftungsbohrung im Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr hin. Von dort gingen 2 Risse nach außen weg.
Ursache war einerseits die sehr dünne Wandstärke des Sitzrohrs (weil großer Durchmesser) und Auslöser wohl ein haarsträubendes Fahrmanöver, bei dem ich ohne Pedalkontakt mit voller Wucht auf den Sattel geknallt bin (AUA!!!).

Habs dann nochmal schweißen lassen, um mir in Ruhe nen neuen Rahmen auszusuchen. Das wurde dann der MacB, weil als recht stabil getestet und ebenfalls eloxiert. 

PS: dort misst die Wandstärke des Sitzrohrs fast das Doppelte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwald (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *@kamerolli:...ein Gross-Serien-Hersteller à la Giant wird stets eine geringere Ausfallrate (eher im ppm-Bereich) haben, als ein Kleinserienhersteller mit der Strickliesel...liegt am stabilisierten Fertigungsablauf durch Maschineneinsatz...Kleinserien per Hand haben da eine grössere statistische Streuung...wenn da jemand Zweifel hat: frag' mal bei Automobilherstellern nach... *



Das stimmt nur bedingt - nämlich dann, wenn die Prozesse stark automatisiert sind.  Beispiel schweißen: soviel mir bekannt ist, hat selbst Giant keine Schweißroboter sondern viele (günstige) Mitarbeiter die manuell schweißen. Dann ist der Prozess nicht besser als bei Wiesmann oder Noell. Und viele Rahmen brechen nunmal gerade an der Schweißnaht. 

Gruß
Schwarzwald


----------



## Schwarzwald (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *@cht
> 
> da stimme ich dir erstmal zu. allerdings hat der kleine hersteller auch ganz andere möglichkeiten, eine qualitätsprüfung der rahmen durchzuführen bzw. hat von vorne herein einen individuelleren produktionsablauf. soll heißen: es ist einfacher 1.000 rahmen im jahr auf herz und nieren zu prüfen und mit viel größerem zeitaufwand herzustellen als bei 100.000 stück (stark pauschalisiertes beispiel - aber egal).
> ...




Allererste Lektion der modernen Qualitätsphilosophie: Qualität muß man produzieren und nicht reinprüfen! Das was Prosche da treibt, bringt nicht viel. Auch die Leute die die Wagen zuletzt testen haben mal einen schlechten Tag. Da doch lieber ausgereifte Prozesse, die stabil sind, das ist nachhaltig besser und günstiger. (Es sei denn, man brauchts als Werbung 

Gruß
Schwarzwald


----------



## framecrusher (14. November 2002)

Den bericht hab ich auch gesehen.Die 30 km probefahrt machen die weils eben ne edelmarke is und kleine mängel vor der auslieferung noch behoben werden. Der VW oder opel kunde muß eben in die werkstatt und die garantie in anspruch nehmen wenn z.b die türverkleidung knarzt aber deswegen bricht dem vw nicht der rahmen oder achse nur weil die keine probefahrt gemacht haben.
Ich baue in ner kleinen firma karossen in einzelanfertigung und da testen wir auch nicht ob windgeräusche nerven, der regen ordentlich abfließt ect. da muß der kunde seine mängel vortragen die dann vielleicht(wenn nicht zu teuer) beim nächsten auto verbessert werden.
Und so stell ichs mir auch in kleinen bikeschmieden vor, denn woher soll das geld für aufwendige tests kommen bei den stückzahlen und wie wir ja alle wissen sind wir die testdummies für neue produkte der bikeindustrie.


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von framecrusher _
> *Und so stell ichs mir auch in kleinen bikeschmieden vor, denn woher soll das geld für aufwendige tests kommen bei den stückzahlen und wie wir ja alle wissen sind wir die testdummies für neue produkte der bikeindustrie. *



na ja, bergwerk als beispiel macht ja mächtig pr-arbeit mit ihrem prüfstand...

und zum thema "woher sollen die das geld für solche tests haben?": warum kostet der rotwild-hardtail-rahmen fast 1.000 euro? die rohre können soviel teurer nicht sein, daher kann es nur die evtl. aufwendigere verarbeitung und ein aufwendigeres testen und kontrollieren sein. sonst gäbe es aus meiner sicht kein argument für einen 1.300,- euro rocky-, 1.000,- euro rotwild- oder 800,- euro bergwerk-rahmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharky (15. November 2002)

was mich interessieren würde: 
wer von euch hat denn bei hot chili gevotet? welche rahmen waren das denn und wie sind die kaputt gegangen? andere einsatzart als vorgesehen? oder einfach so?


----------



## framecrusher (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *
> 
> na ja, bergwerk als beispiel macht ja mächtig pr-arbeit mit ihrem prüfstand...
> ...







Da gibts 2 möglichkeiten: 1. weil viele leute für nen "kultrahmen" oder high end produkt gerne mehr bezahlen(man möchte sich ja schließlich von der masse abheben) und auch hoffen das alles schön hand made ist.
Möglichkeit 2: Es ist handarbeit und die kleine bikeschmiede hat eben keinen schweißroboter und dort sitzt ein mensch der die rahmen zusammenbrutzelt und der kostet geld und arbeitet auch nicht so schnell wie eine maschine.
Die autos die ich baue kann sich kein normaler mensch leisten und die qualität liegt weit hinter der massenproduktion.
Ich brauche zum bau einer tür z.b. 1 woche,der lackierer nochmal 1 tag, im werk dauern stanzen,pressen und zusammenpunkten 10 min.
Und teuer = gut und haltbar mag für die mercedes S klasse und porsche gelten aber im bikegeschäft mit sicherheit nicht.
Wer schon mal ne federgabel zerlegt hat und sieht wie simpel das innenleben ist der fragt sich doch warum das teil 500 euro kostet und man auch dafür 4 stoßdämpfer fürs auto bekommen hätte.
Ich glaube viele wären enttäuscht wenn sie mal ne blick hinter die kulissen ihrer bikehersteller werfen könnten.


----------



## framecrusher (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sharky _
> *was mich interessieren würde:
> wer von euch hat denn bei hot chili gevotet? welche rahmen waren das denn und wie sind die kaputt gegangen? andere einsatzart als vorgesehen? oder einfach so? *





Zymotec - bruch am gusset zwischen steuer und unterrohr bei ganz normaler belastung.


----------



## Merlin (15. November 2002)

> Zymotec - bruch am gusset zwischen steuer und unterrohr bei ganz normaler belastung.



Welcher Jahrgang??


----------



## framecrusher (15. November 2002)

1996


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (15. November 2002)

endlich mal wieder nen sinnvoller Thread. Bie mir wars das rotwild. Aber noch dick in der GArantiezeiut (nah 1,5Jahren)


----------



## Fu Manchu (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Merlin _
> *
> [KLUGSCHEIßMODUS]
> Es wären 0,01 [Abs] oder 1%, aber mit Sicherheit nicht 0,01%!!! Denn (Mathe 5. Klasse): wieviel ist 1 aus 100 in Prozent? So, für Cannondale darfst du das jetzt nochmal selbst ausrechnen
> ...




Ha, erwischt.  


Memo an mich
Schreibe tausend mal: Ich werde es nicht wieder tun ...


----------



## Fu Manchu (15. November 2002)

Mal ne andere Frage.

Führte Euer Rahmenbruch zu einem schlimmen(weniger schlimmen) Sturz oder hab Ihr das anhand von komischen Fahrverhalten bemerkt, ohne das ihr vom Rad gefallen seit?
Oder durch Zufall nach/vor einer Fahrt den Riss/Bruch bemerkt?

Wie war das, ein Peng und Ihr lagt im Dreck oder eher fein und leise?


----------



## Hugo (15. November 2002)

zwei ma fein und leise das unterrohr durchgerissen(in steuerrohr nähe).

beide male ein Dawes stahlrahmen....coole optik, aber leider nicht sehr stabil.
den zwoten bekam ich auf kulanz, als der dann auch brach, hab ich ihn weggeworfen und fahr seit dem ohne probleme auf alu


----------



## BertoneGT (16. November 2002)

Ich hab mal ein Peugeot Herrenrad geschrottet, durch rohe Beinkraft  Das Ding ist beim Antritt erbärmlich tordiert und an der Bohrung unter dem Steuersatz, wo das Stromkabel fürs Licht durchgeht, gerissen (Kerbwirkung)
Ein anders Peugeot Trekkingbike ist an gleicher Stelle unter gleichen Bedingungen gebrochen. Allerdings ohne Loch für Stromkabel im Rahmen.

Die Abwicklung war zwar "problemlos" (2 Monate warten, das ist heutzutage schon guter Service) aber ein Peugeot kaufe ich seitdem nicht mehr.

Christian


----------



## a$i (16. November 2002)

ein LAKES vom fahrrad franz 


mein ragazzi pro team dual hält echt viel besser - kauftipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *ein LAKES vom fahrrad franz ...*




Cool, bei uns gibts ne Pommes-Bude, die heißt Fritten-Franz. Hat aber keine Bikes im Angebot.


----------



## sharky (17. November 2002)

bei uns gibt es auch nen fahrrad franz.

a$i, wo ist denn deiner in welcher city?


----------



## nicolai (17. November 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist die Schwinge meines Steppenwolf Bikes 2 mal gerissen, immer an der gleichen Stelle. Schuld ist laut Steppenwolf eine kleine Bohrung unterhalb der Schwinge die als Wasserablauf dient. Beim ersten mal hab ich ziemlich lange warten müssen, ca. 6 Wochen !! Ich bin dann so ungefähr 300km mit der neuen Schwinge gefahren bis mir bei einer Bergabfahrt die Kette von der Scheibe geflogen ist .. beim Bremsen merkte ich schon .. schwammiges Farhgefühl .. ******** !! Wieder musste ich 4 Wochen warten, habe dann aber ein komplett neues Fahrrad bekommen. Der Rahmen scheint geändert zu sein. Bis auf Bremsen und Schaltung ein neues Rad. Faire Lösung finde ich. Ich würde das Rad wieder kaufen, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es fährt sich halt Geil, auch wenn es nicht stabilste zu sein scheint.

Gruss, 
 Nicolai


----------



## urmel (17. November 2002)

Hallo Leute 

Das Bike von meinen Stöpsel ( Univega ram 902 DS) hatte nach 
3 Wochen einen Riss quer auf dem Oberrohr ca.2cm.
(Eindeutig Materialfehler !)
Nach weiteren 3.Wochen konnten wir ein neues Bike aus dem Shop schieben .
Super Service ,dank meines Dealers.
Der jetzige Rahmen zeigt noch keinen Verschleiss.
Aber auf andere Parts, die den Geist aufgegeben haben, warten wir schon 10 Wochen .
 Na ja ...mal sehen wie lang sich ,daß noch 
hin zieht.

Bis die Tage......


----------



## Roric (19. November 2002)

Hallo

@ kramerolli / framecrusher

Zu den Kleinproduktionspreisen bzw. Prüfstandtests:
Das Votum ist interessant und spielt den richtigen Punkt an. Man muss aber zwei Dinge unterscheiden: Konstruktion und Produktion.
Mit dem Prüfstand wird die Konstruktion  an einigen Prototypen oder Einzelstücken geprüft. 
Wenn alle produzierten Rahmen in der selben Streuung liegen, sollten sich die Brüche auf Rahmen beschränken, die Extremstbelastungen oder Unfällen zum Opfer fielen. Das Problem der Serienstreuung, die ja dann die realen Pruduktionsexemplare betrifft wurde hier ja schon genügend Diskutiert. Diese scheinbar unvermeidbare Streuung muss dann eigentlich durch einen hervorragenden Kundenservice ausgeglichen werden. Die Diskussion über Storck als Beispiel zeigt, dass an diesem Ende der Firma wieder Menschen mit all ihren unzulänglichkeiten werkeln, misstimmung bzw. missverständnisse sind vorprogrammiert. 

@ Kramerolli

Ich hab noch nicht abgestimmt, bei deiner Umfrage fehlt die mehrfachauswahl, kann man das einschalten?

Mein neuerer Bruch an einem Bergwerk Faunus 01 nach 5370km ist ein schönes Beispiel. Lutz Scheffer, Chefentwickler vonBergwerk bikes meinte in seiner ersten (Fern-)Diagnose:
"Dieser Buch ist extrem ungewöhnlich und bisher lediglich einmal in Form eines Anrisses auf der Rechten Kettenstrebseite vorgekommen. Die Kettenstrebe ist aus 7020 Alurohr gefertigt. Da wir die Rahmen auf einem Prüfstand von Futec getestet haben (dort hat er den 3 Stufigen Ermüdungstest ohne Beanstandung durchgehalten) kann dieser Bruch nur von einem Verarbeitungsfehler, Materialfehler oder Wärmebehandlungsfehler herrühren. Eventuell kommt auch ein Spannungsrisskorrosions-bruch in Frage, da auf dem Bild auf der Innenseite des Rohres ein weißer Ausschlag zu sehen ist. Auf alle Fälle nehmen wir den Bruch ernst und werden ihn näher untersuchen. Aufgrund der Hergangsbeschreibung ist anzunehmen, dass es sich um ein Ermüdungsbruch handelt. Die Druck- und Zugkräfte welche auf die Kettenstrebe einwirken sind aufgrund der günstigen Umlenkhebelstellung beim Faunus sehr moderat. Ein elementarer Konstruktionsfehler ist nicht der Fall. Generell haben aber handverarbeitete Schweißkonstruktionen immer eine Serienstreuung und ein Prüfstandaufbau kann nie die ganze Wirklichkeit nachbilden."


----------



## framecrusher (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Roric _
> *Hallo
> 
> @ kramerolli / framecrusher
> ...


----------



## framecrusher (20. November 2002)

Bild vergessen....


----------



## framecrusher (20. November 2002)

Nach 6 monaten arbeit siehts dann so aus


----------



## mischiflix (21. November 2002)

also mein ergebnis von 6 jahren mtb: angefangen hats mit meinem wheeler für 1500 dm, riss an der schwinge rund um die dämpferaufnahme, dann kam ein erster 2-danger alu basic rahmen, prima sitzposition ect. nach ca. einem jahr--> rahmenbruch des unterrohrs am steuerrohr nach runterspringen einer bordsteinkante, ok dann noch einer bei einer fahrt im schönen schuggersand beim einlenken und antreten, das ganze team hat gelacht, ich dann auch, beide ersetz bekommen innerhalb von ca. 4-6 wochen, naja schon scheise ohne bike in der rennsaison, aba trotzdem ja noch relativ schnell und kulant. zwischendurch immer noch n paar kleine spassbikes zum gurken, ein pioneer mit durchgehendem rohr vom steuersatz bis zum ausfallende fürs hinterrad, war 10 jahre alt, inner mitte gebrochen an einer bordsteinkante, njaja und dann noch ein kona von nem kumpel meines bruders, gebrochen nach 5-6 monaten am ausfallende hinten rechts. letztes wochenende: giant gsr 600? stahlrahmen, 1 zoll doppelbrücke ausm baumarktbike  naja und der drop von ner verladerampe von 1,50m höhr war sein letzter, so, hab jetz hier ausm forum den bikeman Gral von dubbel gekauft, nur noch verstärkungsbleche, der dürft halten

doch trotz nun 6(richtig gezählt?) rahmenbrüchen hab ich davon erst eine narbe davongetragen, die iss klein aba aufm handrücken, naja egal, manche mädels stehn vieleicht drauf
also:
______________
haltet die rohre
zusammen


----------



## Faunusbiker (21. November 2002)

Ich habe es ein Jahre gefahren und es dann einen Bekannten verkauft. Vor einigen Tagen ist  die Schwinge (Verbindungsplatte zwischen den Streben) gerissen. 

Nun muß man Steppenwolf zu guten halten, das die auf diesen Fall sehr gut reagiert haben um die Kuh vom Eins zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faunusbiker (21. November 2002)

Sitzrohr kurz unter der Klemmung (nein, ich hatte die richtige Stütze).

Der Support war leider nicht ganz so toll..


----------



## Deleted3300 (24. November 2002)

Bulls.
5005, des meines Freundes 
Hat sich noch gefreut,dass er sich net das Knie aufgeschlagen hat und hat sich n´besseres gehohlt.....


----------



## luniz (26. November 2002)

hab ein merida miami baujahr 96 zerlegt, leichte überbeanspruchung, an der schweissnaht lagergehäuse/kettenstrebe links gerissen


----------



## Samoth (26. November 2002)

Keines - bin wohl zu leicht... oder nicht hart genug unterwegs. Was solls, mir ist es recht so ;-)

Könnten die Betroffenen vielleicht noch posten wie es denn mit der evtl. Garantieabwicklung gelaufen ist?


----------



## Deleted3300 (26. November 2002)

haben dem Wortwörtlich ein gschissa´!


----------



## scampalo (8. Februar 2003)

mir ist beim steppenwolf tundra fs mitten beim alpencross auf der alm die kettenstrebe gebrochen... ich war stink sauer.....und dann ging das noch 4tage bis das ersatzteil kam...als ich mich irgendwie ins tal geschleppt habe...schnell ist das rad ja - aber für 75 kg plus gepäck hats nicht gereicht...ich schiel schon sehr stark auf das simplon cirex!!


----------



## Faunusbiker (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scampalo _
> *mir ist beim steppenwolf tundra fs mitten beim alpencross auf der alm die kettenstrebe gebrochen... ich war stink sauer.....und dann ging das noch 4tage bis das ersatzteil kam...als ich mich irgendwie ins tal geschleppt habe...schnell ist das rad ja - aber für 75 kg plus gepäck hats nicht gereicht...ich schiel schon sehr stark auf das simplon cirex!! *



....tja, ist wohl ein Steppenwolf Problem!! Ich habe auch ein Tundra FS gefahren und es dann verkauft; bei meinem Kumpel hat es dann noch 3 Monate gehalten und dann war die Kettenstrebe auch hin!!!! Der Suport ging dafür aber, er konnte das Rad einschicken und hatte es noch 3 Wochen repariert wieder.

Shitt happens....


----------



## Deleted 6320 (8. Februar 2003)

IBS-Titan Riss im Sitzrohr nach 3 Monaten
Rocky Element Hinterbaubruch 2x nach ca. 6 mon.
CycleCraft CSP Sitzrohr gerissen nach 6 mon.

Fahrergewicht 75 kg, jährl. Fahrleistung 10000 km, nur CC

auffallend ist das die "simplen" Rahmen/Parts halten
so zB Centurion Backfire 20000 km, Kinesis Alu 25000 km
auch Kurbeln von Roox,RaceFace und Ringle, Synchros-Parts....alles schon zerbrochen...nur LX ist mir noch nie abgefallen ;-))

Vor 4 Jahren ist mir 2 Tage vor einem Rennen mein Bike geklaut worden, mein Händler (Sponsor) hat mir ein Testrad mit kompletter Alivio 7-fach und Indy gegeben....es war mein einzigster Sieg in dem Jahr!!??
EDELPARTS SIND POSERSCHROTT


----------



## Erisch (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von micha17 _
> *
> auch Kurbeln von Roox,RaceFace und Ringle, Synchros-Parts....alles schon zerbrochen...nur LX ist mir noch nie abgefallen ;-))*



Die Ringle und Syncros Kurbel kenn ich nicht, aber die RaceFace und die Roox sind doch gefräst. Das ist das Problem, generell bei Bikeparts. Die Dauerhaltbarkeit von Komponenten hängt halt zu einem hohen Prozentsatz von der Oberfläche des Materials ab. Und mit Fräsen schafft man nun mal allerhand klitzekleiner "Sollbruchstellen". Deshalb versuch ich möglichst geschmiedete Teile anzubasteln. Meine Tune-Kurbel zum Beispiel ist über 3,5Jahre alt, hat tausende von Kilometer aufm Buckel, sieht aus durch den Häcksler gejagt wegen Steinschlägen und Aufsetzern und hält. Und die Leute die ich kenne ham auch noch keine dieser Kurbeln gebrochen.

Mfg. Erisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_muc (11. Februar 2003)

Hallo Lutz, 


> _Original geschrieben von Lutz-2000 _
> *Entscheident sind  nicht die Verkaufszahlen sondern die gefahrenen Killometer. Defekte/Brüche geteilt durch gefahrene Kilometer ergäbe ein praktikableres Ergebnis.*



das ist nur zum Teil richtig un damit die "halbe Wahrheit" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes... Wenn ich die Gesamtkilometer nehme als die Summe aller gefahrenen Kilometer aller produzierten Radl, weiss ich nicht, mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit es "mein" Radl trifft. Oder praktisch: wenn ich 2 Brüche/1.000.000 km habe, weiss ich nicht, ob das mit 10 oder 1.000 Radl gemessen ist. Ergo ist die produzierte Menge ebenfalls wichtig, wenn die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit ermittelt werden soll. Hier kommen die "Rahmenkilometer" ins Spiel, die hier einen wichtigen Beitrag leisten; Beispiel: 2 Brüche/(1.000.000 km/50 Rahmen). Das Ergebnis währe der in der Einheit "Brüche pro Rahmenkilometer", im Beispiel 1 pro 10.000 Rahmenkilometer. Der Unterschied wird klar, wenn die Werte im Nenner verändert werden: Erhöht  sich die Anzahl der Rahmen z.B. auf 100 (verdoppelt), halbieren sich die "Rahmenkilometer" bei konstanter Bruch-Anzahl.

Mit diesem Wert kann man dann (statistisch) ermitteln, wann das Ding zusammenbrechen wird. Allerdings - obs was nützt, ist eher fraglich...



> _Original geschrieben von Lutz-2000 _
> *Ich glaube kaum, das die mehrzahl z.B. aller Giants (mit außnahme der teureren Modelle) wirklich viel gefahren werden.
> Erst ab einer höheren Preisklasse (muss aber natürlich nicht immer so sein) werden für Dauerschwingungsbrüche relevanten Kilometerleistungen erbracht. Gewaltbrüche/Unfälle oder durch extrem ungeeignete Kombinationen (schwerer Fahrer + leichtbau-Bikes etc.) sind sollten sinnvoller weise gesondert in der Statistik
> verarbeitet werden. Um einen Fortschritt in der Konstruktion und der Dauerhaltbarkeit zu erreichen, ist es ebenfalls sehr wichtig ,dass sich im wandel begriffene Einsatzprofil (besser Fahrtechnik/höhere Geschwindigkeiten, bessere Federelemente/höhere Sprünge etc.) mit einzubeziehen.
> Gruß, Lutz *



Klassische Produzentenargumentation! Nachvollziebar, aber auch fraglich - denn: wie will ich soetwas kontrollieren? Selbst als Fahrer? Ein MTB ist gedacht für einen relativ harten Einsatz. Z.T. ist es nicht vermeidbar, an Grenzbereiche zu gehen - das sind dann die Situationen, wo man dann hinterher sagt "Gott sei Dank - überlebt!" Die sollten nicht zur Regel werdnen (ist auch ne Frage der Überschätzung?!?!) halte es aber für wichtig, dass das Ding eben auch "im Notfall" hält. 

Nicolai hat da übrigens wohl drauf reagiert: Auf der Web-Seite ist ein Excel-Sheet, das die Einsatz bereiche definiert...

Wie dem auch sei - ich hab entschieden, dass mein Rahmen per Definition *nicht* kaputt geht...

Micha


----------



## webmonster007 (11. Februar 2003)

meine eltern schenkten mir zum 14. ein massa-bike. ganze sechs wochen hat´s gehalten - sitzstrebe abgerissen *hehe* danach war schluss mit billig. 
ist aber schon 12 jahre her....


----------



## Nosferatu (11. Februar 2003)

Mein Bonebraker is putt gangen


----------



## Santa Cruiser (11. Februar 2003)

Bei mir ist ein MAXX-Rahmen gebrochen. Glatter Durchbruch des Unterrohrs kurz vorm Tretlager - der ganze Hinterbau hing nur noch am Dämpfer... 
Wollten mir anstandslos nen neuen Rahmen anbieten, hab dann aber lieber verzichtet und mir was vernünftiges geholt!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2003)

Nochmal ein paar Worte zu denen die über irdgendwelche Stückzahlrelationen, protzentualen Fertigungsanteilen oder gefahrenen Kilometern irgend eine Wahrheit finden wollen.
Man hat (meistens) nur ein Rad und wenn dieses bricht sind 100% davon kaputt, egal wieviele es davon gibt. Das dürfte gar nicht vorkommen, denn wenn eins bricht können auch alle baugleichen Räder brechen.

Hab aber auch noch was zum Thema beizutragen.
Von mir is noch kein Rahmen gebrochen (fahr nämlich Rocky  ),
aber von meinen Kumpels sind 3mal Votec und 2mal Steppenwolf gebrochen.
Ach ja, und 2mal Cube


----------



## stampedeblau (20. Februar 2003)

Bei mir ist am Scott Octane FX vor knapp 2 Jahren an der Schwinge links die Lageraufnahme gebrochen. Konstruktiv ist ein Bruch durch die Art der Klemmvorrichtung vorprogrammiert. Andere Hersteller haben hier ein geschlossenes Auge und schrumpfen das Lager ein. 
Da dieser Bruch nach knapp 5000 km (mit Marathons und Rennen) aufgetreten ist, will ich ja garnicht viel meckern, aber letzten Sommer haben bei einen Freund auch beim Octane gleich beide Klemmvorrichtungen verabschiedet. Er hat von Scott zwar sofort eine neue Schwinge bekommen, aber bei ihm ist der Schaden nach höchstens 300 km Caféracer-Beanspruchung aufgetreten.
Nun frage ich mich, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Ich habe bei Scott noch keinen Versuch unternomme, auf Kulanz eine neue Schwinge zu bekommen, da ich die Rechnung verloren habe und der Laden, bei dem ich den Rahmen gekauft habe mittlerweile im Konkurs ist. Außerdem, was soll ich mit einem Fahrrad, was vielleicht gleich wieder kaputt geht. 
Ich habe schon überlegt, bei einem Betrieb, der auf Alu-Schweißarbeiten spezialisiert ist, die Lageraufnahme umbauen zu lassen. Die Frage ist halt, wie spröde wird das Material beim Schweißen.

MfG
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (11. März 2003)

GT Avalanche LE: 98 Kettenstreber riss

Principia: Ausfallende geriessen

Intense Tracer: Haarriss an der Dämpfer befestigung.

Dazu immer wieder lange Wartezeit bis das Material ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Andy 013 (20. März 2003)

Trek Fuel 90 Disc

Mitte Januar ist der Rahmen an der Schweißnaht Oberrohr / Sitzrohr gerissen. 
Mitten auf der Tour bewegte sich der Sattel
urplötzlich hin und her. Die Schweißnaht war in Längsrichtung des
Oberrohrs, sowie rundum aufgerissen. 3000 km in 11 Monaten -
für so ein Bike echt der Witz.
Am Dienstag hab ich jetzt den neuen Rahmen - Modell 2003
bekommen. Neues Rahmenmaterial, dass sich Zirconium schimpft.

Gruß
Andy 013


----------



## carl_der_grosse (23. März 2003)

2 Mal Scott Endorphine gebrochen.
Der Scott Alurahmen hält jetzt. 
Sonst hab ich 3-4 billig Rahmen geschrottet.
Aber die sind nicht der Rede wert, weil meist durchgerostet.


----------



## Manni (26. April 2003)

Ich möchte mal wetten das mindestens 2 von 3 Rahmen die brechen Alurahmen sind und das die Stahlrahmen wenn, dann bei extremen Situationen brechen. Man soll ja mit nem CC-Rahmen nicht irgendwelche 2m Abgründe runterjumpen 

Und dann liegts ja auch noch am Material und seinen Eigenschaften. Alu ist zwar auch sehr Zugfest aber dafür nicht so elastisch wie Stahl, Das heißt es ist nicht so "gutmütig" beim harten Einsatz und belastet dadurch ja die Schweißnaht, die immer die Schwachstelle ist noch zusätzlich.

Also dauerfest ist im Maschinenbau so je nach Bauteil und Belastung ab 400-600tausend Lastspielen.

Was meint ihr wann ist das mit dem Bike erreicht?
Und was danach kommt...... das hat sich ja keiner angeschaut, die lassen die Rahmen nach den 600tausend Belastungswechseln ja nicht weiterlaufen bis sie doch brechen, die sagen dann einfach die sind jetzt dauerfest und basta , weil es nicht absehbar ist ob der Rahmen nun beim übernächsten Lastspiel bricht oder nie !!


----------



## motzematze (27. April 2003)

Also so wie manche Leute hier reden, scheint es normales Tagesgeschäft zu sein, das "mal" ein Rahmen bricht. 

Ich glaube der Spitzenreiter hat 6 Rahmen demoliert.

Bin bisher ein Spezialized Rockhopper für 1000 DM vor 6 Jahren gefahren (bis vor kurzem), und da ist lediglich die Starrgabel abgebrochen. 

Deshalb hab ich mir ein GT Zaskar LE gekauft, weil das angeblich sehr stabil sein soll.

Aber Ihr habt sicherlich auch schon eins kaputt bekommen oder ?


----------



## chorge (28. April 2003)

Bei mir war's das Ausfallende eines Brigdestone MB-3 CroMo Rahmen, nachdem ich etwas unsanft auf der BMX-Strecke gelandet bin. Allerdings ist das schon sehr lange her, etwa 14 Jahre...


----------



## beenert (30. April 2003)

den einzigen rahmen der bei mir gebrochen ist war mein altes Cube LTD hardteil von 97.es hat das komplette steuerrohr rausgerissen und das unterrohr hat`s auch aus dem tretlager rausgeholt.
leider hab ich keine bilder von dem teil, aber es steht noch in meinem zimmer in der ecke...

ich hoffe mit meinem Rotor und dem Schwinn-Fully hab ich diesbezüglich keine probleme...
mfg beenert!


----------



## Rolf H. (30. April 2003)

Rotwild 05 , 4 Jahre alt , auf breitem , ebenen Waldweg zerbrochen !
 Rahmenbruchfreie Trails wünscht Rolf !
www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## DeeJot2002 (30. April 2003)

Wie hat Rotwild in dem Fall hier reagiert?


----------



## gunnar3000 (1. Mai 2003)

keine hanung ob das schon gesagt wurde, da ich nicht alles gelesen habe, aber einen statistischen wert hat diese umfrage nicht, da diese durch viele parameter EXTREM verzerrt wird. so muss man z.b. schauen wie viele menschen eigentlich diese marken fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DeeJot2002 _
> *Wie hat Rotwild in dem Fall hier reagiert? *


Rotwild hat einen neuen 07 er Rahmen zu einem sehr kulantem Preis dafür angeboten , dies wurde auch vom betroffenen Biker angenommen !
Grüssle Rolf


----------



## Rolf H. (1. Mai 2003)

Kaum zu glauben ! Wir hatten heute den dritten Rahmenbruch innerhalb von 14 Tagen im Radtreff ! Wieder ein deutsches Bike ! Wieder ein Votec ! ( Votec M6 )
  Grüssle Rolf


----------



## brokenparts (3. Mai 2003)

Hi,

mir ist der 2002er Remec DH Pro World Cup Rahmen im Schaftrohr geplatzt. (Es hat einen, in das Carbon eingeklebten Steuersatzring rausgerissen. ) 
 

Ist am Abend passiert als ich ahnungslos zum letzten Srung angesetzt habe (nicht wirklich große Sprünge) Landung war ja foll ok aber die bremsung die darauf hin folgte.... 
 

Hat gereicht um genügend druck auf eine* Lagerschale auszuüben um dann den Rahmen zu zerfetzen.

Passiert ist dabei nicht´s wirklich großes.   (Biss auf den knall, bei dem ich gedacht hab, das es den Dämpfer abgerissen hat oder das irgentein fettes Alu teil gebrochen ist) (Des hat echt laut geknallt !!!)

Ich sag bloß: Selber schuld, wenn man mit Carbon Downhilln geht.  
und diesen monat ist erst mein neuer Rahmen gekommen. 
 

*Werde ich euch später sagen


Mfg


----------



## gate (4. Mai 2003)

Mir ist mal ein Red Bull Tango gebrochen. Bruchstelle war an einer Kettenstrebe. 
Sehr ärgerlich, da ich zwar 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen hatte und er gerade mal 3 Jahre alt war. 

Als ich den Schaden gemeldet habe, stand ich erst mal ne ganze Stunde im Laden, da es nur einen Verkäufer gab, der für solche Fälle zuständig war.  Er konnte leider zunächst nicht sagen, wann ich einen neuen Rahmen bekommen könnte. Nach einer weiteren Stunde hatte er dann die Info das es ca. 6-9 Monate dauern könnte. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Im Endeffekt hat es dann doch nur ne Woche gedauert, da sie ein altes bike gefunden und mir den Rahmen ausgebaut haben.
Farbwahl war da natürlich nicht möglich.

Nach 3 Monaten hab ich das bike dann verkauft und werde wohl auch nicht mehr bei Rose einkaufen.

Für mich ist der Laden gestorben, da die Bearbeitung des Garantiefalles nicht so ablief, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Der Rahmen ist im Frühjahr gebrochen und ich hätte dann Ende Herbst einen neuen bekommen. Kann doch nicht sein!!!!!!!


----------



## sinaaz (4. Mai 2003)

Mir ist 1993 der Rahmen meines ersten Rades gebrochen. War ein Giant Terrago. Ich hab es damals aber eindeutig "zertrialt" 
Bin mit dem Rahmen zum Radhändler und habe von Giant anstandslos einen neuen Rahmen (Giant Track, fahre ich heute noch!!  ) bekommen, incl. neues Innenlager, Sattelstütze und Vorbau!

Da war ich echt zufrieden damals ...

Gruss sinaaz


----------



## TimausHof (6. Mai 2003)

nu setz ich mich aber in die nesseln.....
wär es nicht angebracht auch zu sagen wie der rahmen genutzt wurde?
Hab mit 14 den rahmen und die lenksäule von nem klapprad getötet und das bei ein paar 50cm "drops"....
ne im ernst:
viele rahmen kommen schnell an ihre grenzen, wenn ich ein cc-rad verwende und damit drops mache dann brauch ich mich echt nicht wundern. ein cc-rad im "normalen" stadteinsatz, das bricht..... da ist dann wohl ein fehler drin.
es kommt immer drauf an wie man das material auch her nimmt.
neulich hat hier einer ne gabel fürn hollandrad gesucht, ich mein sonen hollandrad ist halt auch für andere belastungen ausgelegt 
cu


----------



## Strunzow (22. Juli 2003)

Stevens F5, Rahmen komplett an der Schwinge abgebrochen, siehe Thread Kackäää

Stevens F6, Befestigung der Dämpferwippe gebrochen.

Beides letztes Jahr im Juli/August


----------



## sigi0007 (23. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute!

Mir ist vor ca. 3 Wochen die Schwinge an meinem 03er Faunus Endurance gebrochen   
Das Rad ist momentan beim Händler, der wartet immer noch auf die neue Schwinge, ist anscheinend momentan nicht lieferbar... gut das ich noch ein Zweitrad habe!

Gruß, Mark
Team Erbeskopfmarathon
www.erbeskopfmarathon.de


----------



## aua ! (23. Juli 2003)

Gestern bei ner Tour hats einem die Schwinge vom Rotwild zerlegt-mein altes Scott hats mal bei 120 vom Dachträger meines Autos gezogen und hinter mir voll auf die Strasse geböllert (weil ich zu doof war zum sichern) Fazit kleine Macke am Oberrohr.Das Scott kostete damals 2000 DM-das Rotwild ca. 3000 Euro...also ich lass die Finger von dem Stuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raikrue (23. Juli 2003)

Aufgefallen ist der Bruch an der rechten Kettenstrebe letztes Jahr bei einer Fahrt auf der Straße. Meine Frau fuhr hinter mir und meinte daß das Hinterrad wackelt. OK, kleinere Sprünge von ca. 30 cm habe ich schon mal gemacht und den Brione bin ich auch etliche Male gefahren, aber ich fand es schon heftig, daß der Rahmen einfach so bricht...

Hab ein Kulanzangebot bekommen. Hab dann bis zur Messe im Sept. gewartet und dann das Rayzor bestellt. Musste dafür aber noch 750 Euros bezahlen. Hat auch bis Ende Januar gedauert bis der endlich geliefert wurde!

Bis jetzt zufrieden und noch nix gebrochen. Hoffe der hält länger. Wenn nicht, werd ich wohl auf Stahl umsteigen...

Rainer


----------



## flowmotion (4. August 2003)

es ist sicherlich auch wichtig wie man fährt.

jemand der nur gerade aus fährt auf einer ebenen schotterebene am sonntag nachmittag einmal die woche .. dem wird kaum der rahmen brechen


----------



## Nullinger (5. August 2003)

Mir ist dieses Frühjahr mein Canyon am Sattelrohr direkt über der Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr eingerissen. Das Bike war gut ein Jahr alt mit gerade mal 1200km CC. Hab's zum Glück noch bemerkt bevor es abgerissen ist. 
Soviel zu LSD (Lutz-Scheffer-Design). Der baugleiche neue Rahmen hat an der Stelle ein Gusset ;-). 
Farbwahl war nicht möglich (wie immer bei Garantiefällen). Dafür war der Rahmen nach ner guten Woche wieder da!!! 
Der Service ist doch Ok oder?


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2003)

Frühling 1997 knickte der Sitzdom meines Hot Chili X-Rage II ab. Fahrleistung: 1'000 km, CC + Touren, 4 Mt. alt. -> Kostenloser Ersatz des Hauptrahmens innert 2 Wochen. War i.O.

Herbst 1997 brach die Schwinge links, direkt bei der Lagerschale. Fahrleistung seit erstem Bruch: 1'500 km. -> Kostenloser Ersatz innert 2 Wochen.

Frühling 1998 brach die Schwinge rechts, direkt bei der Lagerschale. Garantie abgelaufen. -> Kulanter Ersatz (für damals DM 150) innert 2 Wochen.

Danach hatte ich jedoch kein Vertrauen mehr in's Bike und habe es verkauft.

Zwischenzeitlich Scott FX-2 Fully, ohne Probleme.

Dann im Frühling 2001 kaufte ich das damals brandneue ARROW Heaven.

Nach 500 km Riss im Hauptrahmen, direkt an der Schweissnaht der Schwingenlagerung. -> Kostenloser Ersatz innert 4 Wochen.

500 km später das Selbe nocheinmal. -> ARROW weigerte sich den Rahmen nochmals zu tauschen und bot mir an, alle Komponenten an einen ARROW Sirius Rahmen zu schrauben, da bei diesem Rahmen solche Brüche nicht bekannt waren.

Dieses Bike fahre ich nun im dritten Jahr und zum Glück ohne irgendwelche Beanstandungen.

Meine Einschätzung:
Ich bin 1,92m gross und um die 90kg schwer. D.h. die Rahmen müssen min. 20,5" gross sein (was sich IMHO negativ auf die Stabilität auswirkt). Ich bin zwar kein Freerider, doch nette und heftigere Alpentouren sollten schon drin sein (wohne ja auch in der Alpenregion). Sprich die Belastungen sind sicher nicht ohne.

Zudem kaufte ich jeweils eher "Leichtbikes", welche wohl auch wenig Reserven (dünne Rohre) aufweisen.

So gesehen nehme ich 50% der "Schuld" auf mich.

Auf der Gegenseite unterstütze ich die Voten des Auto-Umbauers (Name leider vergessen).

Berechnungen und Test's werden wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen wirklich durchgeführt. Die sind a) sauteuer und b) sind die vielfältig einwirkenden Kräfte kaum "wirklichkeitsnah" zu berechnen.

Ein Beispiel: Als der Sitzdom wegknickte, kriegte ich einen neuen Rahmen, in den drei kurze Verstrebungen eingeschweisst waren. Da dachte ich: "Die haben einen netten Joint gekifft, sich vors Bike gestellt und überlegt, wie sie das stabiler hinkriegen. Danach schweissten sie ein paar Verstärkungen dran und liessen einen 100kg-Mann 3x hintereinander den Kaprun-DH runterbrettern. Als nichts brach, sahen sie das als die Lösung an. Fertig." sprich TRY and ERROR.

Ätzend fand ich z.B. bei ARROW, dass sie nach dem zweiten Bruch mal nachfragten wie schwer ich bin und wie mein Fahrstil sei. Nach meinen Angaben kam die lapidare Antwort: "Das ARROW Heaven ist ein CC-Race-Bike und eigentlich nur für Fahrer bis 75kg gedacht." -> Schön. Wieso steht das denn nicht im Prospekt? Wieso weiss der Vertragshändler nichts davon und kann einem auch nicht denentsprechend informieren? Schutzbehauptungen!

Zum Schluss noch dies:
- Ich bin nie infolge eines Bruchs gestürtzt.
- Alle Risse fand ich beim Putzen des Bikes
- Knarz-Geräusche sind ein Hinweis auf Risse und sollten deshalb erst genommen werden.

Das wars.


----------



## fastforward (12. August 2003)

ich hab zwei gary fisher sugar, geschrottet und arbeite bald an nummer drei, beides mal übrigens an der gleichen stelle...gleich dort wo die schwinge befestigt ist (unterer drehpunkt) jedenfalls bringen mir die spitzbuben immer nur einen neuen hauptrahmen und leider sind die gary fishers auch nicht mehr so stylish wie sie mal waren...d.h. dann immer neu pulvern oder anodisieren kostet ja auch geld...ich finde gary gehört ins gefängnis und seine jean-paul gaultier anzüge sollte man zugunsten der geschädigten versteigern...


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (10. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch einen defekten Rahme zu vermelden. Ein 5 Jahre altes Stevens F5 Comp. Riss hinten an der Schwinge, direkt über dem Schwingelager. Garantie ist leider nur 3 Jahre. Kulanz gibt es auch nur ein zusätzliches Jahr.

Kaufe mir jetzt ein Trek Fuel 98. Die geben wenigstens 10 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Planet Coke (15. September 2003)

2x Cannondale M-Serie -
einmal hat sich das Steuerrohr geweitet, einmal war's die Kettenstrebe.

1x Specialized M2 - 
und zwar das Röhrchen hinter dem Tretlager, an dem man bei einem Stadtrad den Mittelständer anschrauben würde. 

Rekla und Umtausch hat immer problemarm (und sogar marken- oder händler übergreifend) geklappt.

Stattgefunden hat das alles zwischen 1989 und 1996, also in der pre-Digicam-Zeit!


----------



## blaubaer (15. September 2003)

Zu meiner Anfangs Zeit schrottete ich einige Rahmen

1991 - Wheeler 6800 
Unterrohr angerissen 

1992 - 1993 S-Bike  
eines der ersten Fullys, SattelRohr Gebrochen, bei 2 dieser Rahmen

1995 - 1996 - GT 
2 x GT LTS  hinterbau sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe, 1 x 4 - Fach gebrochen, 1 x 2 - fach gebrochen
1 x GT STS  vor dem SteuerRohr beim übergang vom ??Gewebe zum AluTeil gerissen

seit dieser Zeit hatte ich keine Rahmenbrüche mehr


----------



## Maxe_Muc (15. September 2003)

> rotwild dafür spielt in einer anderen preisklasse und hat ganz andere möglichkeiten und wahrscheinlich auch zwänge, eine entsprechende qualitätskontrolle durchzuführen und bessere materialien zu verarbeiten. daher erwarte ich von so einem bike auch mehr!!!



ne ne, das ist wohl eher ein Irrglaube- denn nur in der Großserie kann man vernünftige Qualitätssicherung betreiben, bei Kleinserien würden dabei a) die Entwicklungskosten und b) dann auch die Kosten der Kontrolle im Preis pro verkauftem Rahmen so stark ins Gewicht fallen, daß er unverkäuflich wäre. Der Aufwand, den ein Hersteller wie Giant bei der QS betreibt ist sicherlich um Größenordnungen über dem, denn eine kleine Custom-Schmiede betreiben (kann.....)


----------



## CHT (16. September 2003)

...wie hoch dort die Ausfallrate von Bauteilen sein darf? Im 1ppm-10ppm-Bereich (1ppm = 1Teil pro 1Million) werden dort Bauteile von Zulieferern erwartet? Unmöglich bei Kleinserien-Herstellern! Dort wohl eher Giant...ich geb' Dir da absolut recht...


----------



## CHT (16. September 2003)

...wie hoch dort die Ausfallrate von Bauteilen sein darf? Im 1ppm-10ppm-Bereich (1ppm = 1Teil pro 1Million) werden dort Bauteile von Zuliefern erwartet? Unmöglich bei Kleinserien-Herstellern! Dort wohl eher Giant...ich geb' Dir da absolut recht...


----------



## kiwi-the-fruit (16. Oktober 2003)

ich hab 3 rahmen von meinem BM-Bomber aufm gewissen*gg* also n bike vom BM..

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=11173


----------



## Pilatus (16. Oktober 2003)

Meinem ZaskarLe von ´96 hab ich ausversehen das Steuerrohr abgenommen. Schade eigentlich, war ein schönes Rad...


----------



## kamikater (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, mir brach kürzlich der Rahmen meines 3 Jahre alten Scott G-Zero Wold Cup an der Dämpferbefestigung. Überhaupt war der Rahmen nicht so der Renner. Es zeigten sich nach einiger Zeit an den Rohren Ausblühungen, die wie Rost aussahen, nur weiß.

Grüße Kamikater


----------



## Bad Boy #8 (20. Oktober 2003)

Ein 99er Scott Octane. Die linke Kettenstrebe hats rausgerissen aus dem Auge, dass um das Tratlager liegt.

Dann ein 2001er Octane. Steuerohr fast abgerissen.

Schnauze voll von Scott und den neuen Rahmen verkauft


----------



## horstschimanski (22. Oktober 2003)

Scott G Zero: 

2x Hauptrahmen

1x Schwinge

Scott war nicht wirklich kooperativ, wollte nach dem dritten Riss fast 550 Ois für ein Upgrade und kann bis heute keine Haltbarkeit garantieren. 

Scott? Nie wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lioznnep (6. November 2008)

Hai Ride , beim erklimmen einer 5cm Bordsteinkante


----------



## horstschimanski (6. November 2008)

Gratuliere! Für Dich den Goldenen Klappspaten am Band! 

Axel


----------



## Tracer (6. November 2008)

GT Avalanche:         Material Ermüdung linke Sitzstreber (Garantie 6 
                            Wochen warten)

Principia Rex (MTB): Haarriss Verbindung  re Sitzstreber und Ausfalende 
                            Garant. 3 Monate warten)

Intense Tracer:        Haariss in der Schweissnaht zwischen 
                             Dämpferaufnahmepaltte und Hauptrahmen (Garant.
                             8 Wochen warten)

Cannondale Caad 5:  Haariss in der Schweissnaht zwischen li Sitzsstreber
                             und Ausfalende/Bremsscheibeaufnahme (Garantie
                             5 Tagen warten)

Scott Scale:            Haariss am Schlitz des Sitzrohr (Garant. 3 Tagen 
                            warten)

Scott Scale:            Haariss in der Mitte der Sitzstreber re (Garant. 1 
                            Woche warten)


----------



## Osama (6. November 2008)

Da Bomb  CR8

Zwischen steuerohr und Unterrohr an der Schweißnaht.
Der Austauschrahmen ist dann nach ca. 7Monaten wieder an der selben Stelle gerissen.
Ich Denke die Teile waren einfach miserabel geschweißt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. November 2008)

Tomac Revolver, Rocky Mountain ETS-X, Rotwild R.E.D. two (Leihrad). 
das reicht jetzt hoffentlich für eine weile.


----------



## radiKarl (6. November 2008)

Hatte ein K2 ZED FS ich denke das Rad war ehr für normale Touren bzw CC gedacht. Anfangs wollte ich damit nur zur Arbeit fahren um das Auto stehen lassen zu können. Nach kurzer Zeit habe ich für mich aber die Lust am Fliegen entdeckt...was zur Folge hatte das der Rahmen am Sattelrohr wo die Bleche für die Lagerung des Umlenkhebels festgeschweißt sind an der Naht gerissen ist. Meine Konsequentz: Made in Taiwan bürgt nicht für Qualität


----------



## fleijan (7. November 2008)

Bei mir wars ne Suzuki 750 Bj2001.


----------



## siq (7. November 2008)

@lioznnep 

wow ! Meinen höchsten höchsten Respekt, genau 5Jahre nach dem letzten Post, den getöteten Fred wieder auszugraben  !


----------



## mikeymark (7. November 2008)

Anfang des Jahres ist mein Bergamont Evolve 9.3 in zwei Teile gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (7. November 2008)

Ich vermisse Mehrfachnennung. Bin bei Rahmen Nr 8


----------



## biker-wug (7. November 2008)

Diese Jahr im Herbst, am Hinterbau beim Ausfallende!!

Neuen Rahmen bekommen, incl. neuem Dämpfer, top Service!!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. November 2008)

Innerhalb von 2 Wochen :
erst mein GT ZAskar Race
dann mein GT Fully ID XC 1.0

Jeweils das linke Ausfallende abgerissen....( siehe meine Bilder )

Hatte beide Rahmen mit 'ner Rohloff gefahren.....

Ob die daran alleine Schuld ist, wage ich mittlerweile zu bezweifeln.....

naja...Garantie oder so kann ich vergessen.....


----------



## Der Physiker (9. November 2008)

Focus:
Unterrohr-Steuerrohr
Focus
Unterrohr wieder durch
Ghost:
Hahrrisse Tretlagerbereich
Ghost:
Hahrrisse Tretlager und Trinkflaschenaufnahme
Specialized:
Sitzrohr-Oberrohr Schweißnaht gerissen
Radon
Sitzrohr-Oberrohr Schweißnaht gerissen
Specialized 
Kettenstrebe gerissen
Specialized
Kettenstrebe gerissen

Wurde alles bis auf das 2. mal Focus (war schon zu alt) auf Garantie ersetz.

M

PS.: Wer leiht mir sein Fahrrad?


----------



## lioznnep (15. November 2008)

@ siq - suchfunktion sei dank


----------



## Nataschamaus (15. November 2008)

Hatte damals mal ein Hopp Spider Hardtail. Mir ist zweimal der Alu-Rahmen gerissen. Immer am Übergang Sitzrohr/Sitzstrebe. Beide Male wurde der Rahmen problemlos getauscht. Boten 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen. Ist mir innerhalb von einem Jahr die beiden Male passiert.
Ich habe dann nach der Ursache gesucht - und gefunden. Der Hersteller hatte eine im Durchmesser um 2/10 zu dünne Sattelstütze verbaut. Habe mir eine Passende gekauft und war sofort begeistert wie satt die im Gegensatz zu der Originalen in das Sitzrohr rutschte.
Seitdem war Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (16. November 2008)

Hallo,

mache ich etwas falsch oder ihr? Mir ist in 17 Jahren noch nie ein Stahl- oder Alu-Rahmen gerissen!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## fleijan (17. November 2008)

Du fährst nicht hart genug am Limit


----------



## mikeymark (17. November 2008)

Auf die Antwort hab ich gewartet.


----------



## fleijan (17. November 2008)

Ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen und bevor es ein Anderer sagt...


----------



## Aldi (17. November 2008)

Cube Airmatic - nach ca. 2000 km
Hinterbau nahe Umlenkheben.

Saludos.....Aldi


----------



## könni__ (26. November 2008)

Eine kleine Liste meiner Rahmen alles CC-Hardtails und Rennräder

1. Rahmen Merida (Stahl) (Grossserie) (made in Taiwan)
2. Rahmen Trek (Alu) (Großserie) (made in USA)
3. Rahmen Specialized (Großserie (made in USA)
4. Rahmen Bontrager (Kleinserie) (made in USA)
5. Rahmen Breezer Lightning (Kleinserie) (made in Japan) oder Taiwan
6. Rahmen Specialized (Großserie) (Taiwan)

Sagt nur leider wenig aus über die Qualität der Hersteller aus. Ist aber prima um Vorurteile zu wiederlegen: sowohl Alu als auch Stahl, billige (Merida) wie teure Rahmen können brechen oder Risse kriegen. Es ist oft eine Frage der Zeit. 
Ist auch lustig zu lesen wie manche Rahmen hier zerstört wurden - Strike mit Doppelbrücke ?? Hat der Hersteller das freigegeben? 
Oder der 2m Mann mit 100kg auf einem Carbonrad grösse M...
Alle Hersteller waren überings äusserst koulant ich habe bisher immer einen neuen Rahmen erhalten. (Ausnahme Breezer da es die nicht mehr gibt)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind besonders die Grossen Hersteller wie Scott, Specialized oder Cannondale, Trek usw.  besonders Koulant wenn es sich um  einen "ehrlichen" Defekt handelt - also kein grauimport oder mutwillige Zerstörung.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. November 2008)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 2 Wochen :
> erst mein GT ZAskar Race
> dann mein GT Fully ID XC 1.0
> 
> ...



Garantie=Nein
Aber gestern bekomme ich 'ne Mail, daß ich aus Kulanz eine (etwas ) gebrauchte Schwinge bekomme. COOL !!!
Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet. Finde ich sehr freundlich.....


----------



## Schoasdromme (27. November 2008)

Spezialiced BIG HIT 1998 :Kettenstrebe 3Xgerissen
SCOTT OCTANE 2002:Steuerrohr fast abgebrochen,Schwinge gerissen.


----------



## rawberd (23. Dezember 2008)

MTB
1998 Sintesi " Hale Bob"  Unterrorhr gerissen
1999 Fuworks "Dual Slalom" 2x Unterrorhr gerissen
2001 Bikemann "grahl" Sitzstrebe gerissen
BMX
2004 S&M "Dirt Bike" Sitzstrebe gerissen
2006 FoM Unterrohr abgerissen
dann wieder MTB:
2008 Proceed FST Haarriss Unterrohr(gerad entdeckt)


----------



## lexle (25. Dezember 2008)

Kona Sex Too Kettenstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (25. Dezember 2008)

Kona Sex Too Kettenstrebe
Es fehlen Fusion zur Auswahl


----------



## special_art (26. Dezember 2008)

520exc-racing schrieb:


> Scott Strike 20 Carbonrahmen. Ist leider bei nem Sturz die Doppelbrücke heftig eingeschlagen. 4 cm langer Riss.
> 
> Tom





selbst schuld wenn man sich Carbon holt


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Dezember 2008)

...na zum glück hat wieder einer der zahlreichen profis hier seinen standardsatz anbringen können.


----------



## Hypo (26. Dezember 2008)

red bull Weks ES 800
schon 3 mal gebrochen
(2 mal schwinge, 1 mal oberrohr (durch zugbelastung))

wie oft muss ichs eigentlich noch einschicken bis ich anspruch auf nen anderen rahmen habe ???

gruß
Hypo


----------



## weltraumpapst (4. Februar 2009)

rotwild rcc09
hinterbau gebrochen &  haarrisse im tretlagerbereich....


----------



## Blubberkarl (7. Februar 2009)

als ich 7 Jahre alt war (Anfang der 80er), da ist mir mein Fahrrad Marke MIFA (20Zoll Rad, Baujahr 1953) am Steuerrohr gebrochen. Bemerkung: Ohne Sitzrohr - nur einfaches Rohr von Tretlager zu Steuerrohr.

Ansonsten bin ich bei meinem geringen Kampfgewicht trotz intensiven Einsatz meiner Bikes im Alltag, Parks & Trails bisher davon verschont geblieben.


----------



## perponche (7. Februar 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Februar 2009)

deins?


----------



## perponche (8. Februar 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> deins?


glücklicherweise nicht, von bedauernswertem frz Kollegen. Ich selber hab mit der Marke nicht mehr so viel am Hut seit der Laden rein holländisch ist und nur noch das Etikett frz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammzwerg (10. Februar 2009)

Hey,

bei mir ist der Rahmen beim Steppenwolf Tycoon CT an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen, nach ca. 5 Jahren und mittlerer Belastung. Austausch gegen einen neuen Rahmen ohne Probleme, musste nur Teiletausch bezahlen


----------



## The Bully (12. Februar 2009)

Scott G-Zero
Habe demletzt am Hinterbau an der (zum Glück doppelten) Kettenstrebe einen Riss entdeckt, bin mit dem Rad aber auch 8 Jahre lang nicht gerade zimperlich umgegangen und bin mit ca. 90kG auch nicht unbedingt der leichteste


----------



## karsten reincke (12. Februar 2009)

1995, Univega Alpina Pro, Kettenstrebe gebrochen
2000, GT Zaskar LE, Sattelklemmenaufnahme gerissen
2001, DITO!! am Ersatzrahmen
2003 Red Bull Stiffee am Sattelknoten gebrochen


----------



## Amock (23. April 2009)

scott g-zero fx25, sauberer vertikaler riss in der schwinge...


----------



## HitTheDirt (8. Mai 2009)

Mir gets schon zum zweiten mal beim Roten Bullen die Heckschwinge 
Beides mal die Bremskräfte an der Heckschwinge und Knacks

Erstes mal gabs ein neues Rahmenmodell mit verbesserter Heckschwinge, welche sich dann nach ca. einem Jahr wieder bei der Bremssattelmontierung beim anbremsen verabschiedete


----------



## Buchen74722 (30. Mai 2009)

Heute gebrochen!!

2Danger Fully aus 2007

Bruchstelle: Rohr unter 4 cm unterhalb der Schweissnaht des Sattelstützenrohres gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (31. Mai 2009)

GT i-drive   7 Risse im Hauptrahmen nur 3 im Hinterbau !!!
Votec V8 Hinterbau/Sitzstrebe/Discseite
Voitl ME4 Hauptrahmen
Scott Nitrous Hauptrahmen
No Saint Hinterbau

gruß chris


----------



## Steppison (5. Juni 2009)

2001 Steppenwolf Timber - Bruch 1cm hinter Schweisnaht Steuerrohr
innerhalb von 2 Monaten sind damals in meiner Stadt 4 Rahmen (alle baugleich) gebrochen, angeblich war das Rohrmaterial bescheiden


----------



## ShadowD (12. Juni 2009)

Dynamics Lightning XT 

Riss an der Schweisstelle von Oberrohr zu Sattelstützenrohres.
Rahmen hat etwa 6000km runter / Alter 2 Jahre

Fällt lt. Werkstatt vermutlich noch unter Garantie.


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2009)

Canyon FX 5000 - Riss einer Schweißnaht - Austausch in
Canyon Nerve XC 2002 - Riss einer Schweißnaht - Austausch in
Canyon Nerve XC 2003 "nur" Hinterbau falsch gehärtet und Lagersitz fritte - Austausch des Hinterbaus

jetzt fahr ich Liteville


----------



## KainerM (14. Juni 2009)

Hatte zwei, einmal Kraftstoff und einmal Speci...

mfg


----------



## oferto (8. September 2009)

bei mir war es ein Voitl me IV Bj 2005 ca. 7000 km


----------



## m.rr (8. September 2009)

Bulls Wild Mojo 2


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. September 2009)

Votec M6 
gekauft 2002 (kann aber durchaus ein 2000-2001er Model gewesen sein)
Das Steuerrohr reißt ab, aber erst im August 2009 und damit fast genau 7 Jahre nach dem Kauf.

Die heutigen Votec haben mit dem Alten nichts mehr zu tun
Da ist nur noch der Namen gleich, alles andere inkl. der gesamten Firma dahinter ist anders

Gruß Björn


----------



## The Bully (9. September 2009)

Red Bull Pro Factory, direkt über der hinteren Scheibenbremsbefestigung.
Habe von Rose einen neuen "verbesserten" Hinterbau montiert bekommen und hoffe dass das jetzt hält...


----------



## Spenglerextrem (9. September 2009)

GHOST RT 7500 disc - 5 1/2 Jahre alt

An der Sitzstrebe des Hinterbaus, direkt neben der Schweißnaht der Bremsenbefestigung zu 4/5 durchgebrochen.

Beim Fahrradputzen bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisi-MTB (18. Oktober 2009)

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC 2001. Vor einigen Tagen ein Riss an der Kettenstrebe an der Schweißnaht zur Aufnahme der Scheibenbremse - neue Schwinge für 130,-- zzgl. 20,-- Einbau bekommen (Anderer Händler wollte 450,--). Jetzt eine Woche später, Riss an der Dämpferbefestigung beide Seiten.

Insgesamt knapp 10.000 km gefahren, normaler Einsatz, keine Sprünge etc.

Ich habe Specialized angemailt und warte auf Antwort.


----------



## slatanic (4. Januar 2010)

Rotwild R.C. 1
16 Monate alt
normale Beanspruchung, keine Sprünge
durchgebrochen am Unterrohr
Händler hat noch Urlaub,,,,,


----------



## evil_rider (4. Januar 2010)

könni schrieb:


> Eine kleine Liste meiner Rahmen alles CC-Hardtails und Rennräder
> 
> 1. Rahmen Merida (Stahl) (Grossserie) (made in Taiwan)
> 2. Rahmen Trek (Alu) (Großserie) (made in TW)
> ...



habe mal die herstellerländer korrigiert...


----------



## PsychoGandalf (6. Februar 2010)

Abend Leute,
Musste heute mit entsetzen feststellen das mein UMF Freddy 1 (Rahmen 2008)  schon wieder nen bruch hat 
Letzts Jahr ist mir die Hintere-Linke Strebe gebrochen, bei ner Brems Action!
Nun heute beim Dämpferwechseln...dachte ich sehe nicht recht....die Schwinge Links wie Recht schön angerissen 

Mal gespannt wie sich es diesmal im Laden gestalltet, das letzt mal hatte ich nen neuen Hinterbau (Modell 2009) inerhalb von einer Woche 

Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit UMF?

Gruß euer
Gandalf


----------



## 88Nico (20. März 2010)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> GHOST RT 7500 disc - 5 1/2 Jahre alt
> 
> An der Sitzstrebe des Hinterbaus, direkt neben der Schweißnaht der Bremsenbefestigung zu 4/5 durchgebrochen.
> 
> Beim Fahrradputzen bemerkt.




Genau da ist bei mir auch gebrochen bei mein Ghost Enduro


----------



## Filibbooo (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier und steige gleich mal bei nem weniger schönen Thema ein, dem Rahmenbruch! 
Oh Mann, hab am Wochenende während ner Tour zwei kleine Haarrisse in der Hinterradschwinge meines *Wild Mojo 3* von *BULLS* entdeckt. Das Teil ist gerade mal 21 Monate alt und wurde davon haupsächlich für Touren und Trails benutzt. Sowas ist mir bei BULLS bisher nie passiert. 

Naja egal, heute ab zum Händler. Der Händler war ebenfalls entsetzt und kontaktierte sofort die Fa. BULLS und bat um Ersatz. ... Bingo! Und nun bekommt der Filibbooo einen nagelneuen Rahmen ohne Murren! Hoffe der hält länger. Ist aber leider nicht mehr der mit dem alten Design (Modell 2008) ... Aber der Rahmen vom Nachfolgemodell (2010) ist wahrscheinlich eh verbessert worden?! Somit denke ich mal dass alles glatt laufen sollte.
Schließlich brauch ich ja nen Rahmen.

Muss echt sagen, dass das bis jetzt ein toller Service ist seitens meines Händlers, der sich voll ins Zeug gelegt hat und seitens der Fa. BULLS, die bis jetzt nicht "rumgezickt" hat deswegen. 

Soweit meine "Leidensgeschichte", die hoffentlich alles in allem gut ausgehen wird?! *nochissesnichrepariert* 

LG,
Filibbooo


----------



## Filibbooo (25. Juni 2010)

Ging alles auf Garantie. Anstandslos und innerhalb von 3 Tagen ausgetauscht. Jetzt hab ich den Rahmen vom 2010er-Modell.
Super Service seitens Händler und Hersteller!


----------



## gorgo (30. Juni 2010)

Stevens Glide ES Bj 2009.
Zweimal Kettenstrebenbruch auf beiden Seiten.
Normaler Touren Fully Einsatz!
Nun sollen sie überarbeiteten Kettenstreben des 2010er Modells verbaut sein. Ich hoffe die halten!!!
Austausch ging problemlos innerhalb von 4 Werktagen!


----------



## schlesi68 (28. Oktober 2010)

Radon Slide AM 140 6.0
Nach 2 1/2 Monaten Riss an der Schweissnaht der Kettenstrebe
Einsatzgebiet waren nur Forstautobahnen und Waldwege, keine Sprünge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist mein Capic escape gebrochen.
Rechte Kettenstrebe.
Hab den Rahmen überbeansprucht.


----------



## silberwald (31. Oktober 2010)

Hab am Freitag gesehen, dass mir wohl irgendwann in letzter Zeit mein NOX Flux 8.0 Rahmen an der rechten Schwingenstrebe gebrochen ist. Ganz durch ist die Schwinge zwar noch nicht, aber ein ziemlich großer Riß, der beim Einfedern aufmacht ist es schon. Da aber noch Garantie drauf ist, gibt es entweder eine neue Schwinge oder einen neuen Rahmen. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenniG. (17. Januar 2011)

Radon Slide AM 8.0
Kettenstrebe unmittelbar an der Schweißnaht zum Hauptlager. Und das nun schon zum dritten mal. Jedesmal an genau der gleichen Stelle. Der Riss geht langsam immer weiter von oben langsam Richtung Kurbel nach unten.


----------



## b-i-t (18. Januar 2011)

Unter meinen grazilen 80kg ist mal ein K2 Trackster Fully verendet. Einfach mitten im Sitzrohr (Dämpfer parallel zum Sitzrohr) durchgerissen, nicht mal da wo die Sattelstütze endete, sondern weiter unten.
Mail an K2 und schon hatte ich einen neuen Rahmen, die wollten von mir keine Daten und nichts haben, nicht mal 'ne Rechnung, nur eine Mail mit meiner Adresse.


----------



## single-malts (18. Januar 2011)

War ein Univega... super dass ich jetzt ein Rotwild (35) habe ;-)


----------



## running (19. Januar 2011)

Stevens 852 - 10 1/2 Jahre alt
hatte 10 Jahre Garantie und von Stevens einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.
Bruch der Kettenstrebe - auf der Fahrt zum Bäcker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (19. Januar 2011)

Was mich interessieren würde, ob eher Hardtails oder Fullys von Rahmenbrüchen betroffen werden. Kann mir bei den verschiedenen Belastungen schwer vorstellen, dass die Zahlen gleich sind


----------



## stefan-L. (20. Februar 2011)

Stevens Glide ES 2009; Sitzrohr, mittig, direkt unter der Schweißnaht.


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (19. März 2011)

Cannondale Super V 600 1-Arm Bananen Schwinge rechte Seite durchgebrochen




Ghost AMR 9000 Kettenstrebe rechts am Lager eingerissen


----------



## Nessie (23. März 2011)

Chaka Napali , 8 (in Worten: acht!) Rahmen in 10 Jahren gerissen. Immer an der gleichen Stelle am Oberrohr/Sattelrohr.Kein GelÃ¤nde, nur StraÃe!
Die ersten 3 Rahmen hat mir der HÃ¤ndler abgewickelt. Die restlichen 5 gab es dann fÃ¼r â¬ 100.-


----------



## Klappenkarl (23. März 2011)

MARIN "Indian Fire Trail" ´94 . Nahtriss am Unterrohr im Übergang zum Steuerrohr. Wurde ohne Probleme getauscht.


----------



## Hueften (30. März 2011)

Centurion Rocky2 Kettenstrebe
Nishiki Alien         Kettenstrebe-Tretlager plus die Tange Big Fork
Fat C.Yo Eddy     Ausfallende hinten
Rocky Mountain   Altitude Team94er Unfall Steuerrohr
Klein Atidude       Taiwan Klein,war glaub ich eher ein Trek Tretlager
Voitl Me4            Sitzrohr


----------



## LF-X (10. Mai 2011)

Koga-Miyata XPM-AM.

Gestern beim Putzen einen Riss an der rechten Kettenstrebe festgestellt. An der Schweißnaht zwischen Frästeil und Kettenstrebe.

Gerade mal ein Jahr und ca. 1500km alt. Mal sehen, wie sich der Service herausstellt.


----------



## mightyEx (11. Mai 2011)

Steppenwolf Tycoon CR von 2002
nach 7 Jahren Schwinge (Kettenstrebe) gerissen
nur leichtes Gelände und Straße gefahren
bemerkt beim gründlichen Putzen
2009 gegen XR Rahmen getauscht mit ordentlich Preisnachlass

Falls aber noch jemand eine intakte Schwinge (oder den Kettenstrebenbereich als Teilschwinge oder defekter Hauptrahmen mit intakter Schwinge) irgendwo rumliegen hat, würde ich mich über ne PN freuen.


----------



## basti138 (7. September 2011)

Bulls
Na ja, hat immerhin 10 Jahre und einen Monat gehalten


----------



## giles (8. September 2011)

Votec M6 nach 10 Jahren an der voteceigenen Sollbruchstelle Oberrohr / Steuerrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dear01 (26. September 2011)

Red Bull pro Factory. Gestern (nach 3 Jahren Dienst) ist  während eines Aufstieges das Oberrohr gebrochen.
Hoffe jetzt auf eine unkomplizierte Abwicklung bei Rose.


----------



## rsr03 (26. September 2011)

Ghost RT5500 (Bj. ca. 2006) direkt über der hinteren Scheibenbremsbefestigung. Bremse hat eine Zeit lang heftig vibriert und ich habe nix dagegen unternommen :-(


----------



## Bernie_HD (26. September 2011)

08/2011 Canyon XC 9.0 von 2009 Sitzrohr abgebrochen nach rund 5.900 km


----------



## basti138 (26. September 2011)

> ...nach rund 5.900 km


reicht doch, geh das mal zu fuss


----------



## Aldi (27. September 2011)

Rahmenbruch ist übertrieben, aber Haarrisse waren vorhanden:

Sitzrohr:





Oberrohr:





Rahmen wurde problemlos von Ghost ausgetauscht (es handelt sich auf den Pics um ein AMR Lector 7700-Modell 2010).

Gruss aus Spanien.....Thomas.


----------



## Bernie_HD (27. September 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> reicht doch, geh das mal zu fuss



Depp!


----------



## scotty1810 (28. September 2011)

Mein alter Stahlrahmen (Marke??) (an Sitzrohr / Sattelstreben)
und Scott Vertigo LSD unter der Dämpferbefestigung / Sattelrohr


----------



## MissQuax (28. September 2011)

Cube Stereo, Modell 2008, nach 3,5 Jahren + 1100 km, Riss an einer Cube-typischen Stelle: Steuerrohr.

Anstandsloser Ersatz des Hauptrahmens durch Cube auf Garantie.


----------



## DavidPC (30. September 2011)

Canyon XC 5.0 2010, Gr. XL.
Am Sattelrohr, hinter dem Dämpfer, nach 8 Monaten und 1400km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (30. September 2011)

DavidPC schrieb:


> Canyon XC 5.0 2010, Gr. XL.
> Am Sattelrohr, hinter dem Dämpfer, nach 8 Monaten und 1400km



Mein Beileid. Nach so kurzer Zeit sollte das wohl nicht passieren. Aber Du hast ja noch ne Gewährleistung bzw. sicher auch ne Garantie. Setz Dich mal mit Canyon in Verbindung.


----------



## Bernie_HD (2. Oktober 2011)

DavidPC schrieb:


> Canyon XC 5.0 2010, Gr. XL.
> Am Sattelrohr, hinter dem Dämpfer, nach 8 Monaten und 1400km



Interessant, genau wie bei mir!

Canyon hat bei mir den rahmen von 2009 anstandslos gegen einen neuen 2011er Rahmen getauscht. Nur zur Ursache des Schadens warte ich noch auf eine Stellungnahme seitens Canyon.

Meins hat immerhin fast 6.000km gehalten ;-)


----------



## DavidPC (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja, interessant... War auch ein XL? Ist es auch beim ruhig Fahren "einfach so" plötzlich passiert??  (bei mir war überhaupt kein Sprung, Unfall oder extreme Belastung... )

Ich habe noch keine Antwort von Canyon bekommen, aber ich hoffe, sie melden sich bald bei mir (ich bin halt ganz Bike-los ). Aus fremden Erfahrungen habe ich das Canyon-Kundenservice immer für sehr gut gehalten.

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, nach dieser Erfahrung ist mein Vertrauen auf das XC schwer verletzt... Ich glaube, auf dem Bike werde ich nie wieder ganz entspannt fahren können


----------



## basti138 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist wahrscheinlich genau die Stelle, bis wo die Sattelstütze reingeht?


----------



## DavidPC (2. Oktober 2011)

Guter Versuch, aus Neugier habe ich gerade nachschauen müssen, aber die Sattelstütze geht nicht so tief rein (noch ca. 5cm Abstand bis zur Bruchstelle).


----------



## basti138 (2. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, ist da irgendwas? Bohrung? Schweissnaht? Kerbe?
Bei mir im Beitrag 176 wars glasklar, neben der Naht bei ähnlicher Bauform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (2. Oktober 2011)

DavidPC schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Antwort von Canyon bekommen, aber ich hoffe, sie melden sich bald bei mir (ich bin halt ganz Bike-los ). Aus fremden Erfahrungen habe ich das Canyon-Kundenservice immer für sehr gut gehalten.



Canyon hat hier auch nen *eigenen Bereich* im Forum. Wenn's zu lange dauert, kannste ja vielleicht dort mal fragen.


----------



## DavidPC (2. Oktober 2011)

@mightyEx: DANKE!

@basti138: an der Bruchstelle fängt eine Schweissnaht an (s. angehängtes Bild, da siehts man gut).
Vielleicht ist da durch fehlhafte Schweisstechnik eine Schwachstelle entstanden...  Das werden Canyons Experten sagen.


----------



## DavidPC (2. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, Bild vergessen...


----------



## basti138 (2. Oktober 2011)

Eine Schweissnaht um scheinbar den Übergang zu entschärfen (was auch Sinn macht) und nocheine drübergebruzzelt
Krass, dass sowas ein Auslöser sein kann.

Ich kucke mir die Brüche an, die hier gepostet sind und versuche beim Bikekauf immer auf Schwachstellen zu achten, aber irgendwie funktioniert die Theorie nicht immer wieder was neues und reihe durch alle Hersteller.

Mach dir nichts draus, es erwischt jeden mal kalt, selbst mit nem Stahlrahmen.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2011)

Focus Fat Boy Hardtail nach unsachgemeßen Gebrauch


----------



## Bernie_HD (3. Oktober 2011)

DavidPC schrieb:


> Ja, interessant... War auch ein XL? Ist es auch beim ruhig Fahren "einfach so" plötzlich passiert??  (bei mir war überhaupt kein Sprung, Unfall oder extreme Belastung... )
> 
> Ich habe noch keine Antwort von Canyon bekommen, aber ich hoffe, sie melden sich bald bei mir (ich bin halt ganz Bike-los ). Aus fremden Erfahrungen habe ich das Canyon-Kundenservice immer für sehr gut gehalten.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, nach dieser Erfahrung ist mein Vertrauen auf das XC schwer verletzt... Ich glaube, auf dem Bike werde ich nie wieder ganz entspannt fahren können



Hi,

bei mir wars ein Rahmen in Gr M. Der Rahmenbruch passierte genau wie von Dir beschrieben: beim ruhigen pedallieren auf einer leicht ansteigenden Waldautobahn, sass ich auf einmal 15cm tiefer. Ich habe zuerst gedacht, der Dämpfer sei hinüber. Als ich abgestiegen bin habe ich das Malheur gesehen....

Ich fahre mit dem neuen wieder bisher ohne Vertrauensverlust. gestern waren wir auf dem Gr. Feldberg. War super!

Viele Grüße

Bernhard


----------



## Bernie_HD (3. Oktober 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Komisch, ist da irgendwas? Bohrung? Schweissnaht? Kerbe?
> Bei mir im Beitrag 176 wars glasklar, neben der Naht bei ähnlicher Bauform.



Der Bruch ist genau da, wo die Schweissnaht endet, mit der das Lager der Wippe angeschweisst ist.


----------



## Weirdo (13. Januar 2012)

Noch ein Bruch: Dynamics Blade Ultimate, Größe XL, auf nem wurzeldurchsetzten Waldweg einfach auseinandergebrochen. 
3x gebrochen: Übergang Ober-/Sitzrohr, Sitzrohr, Übergang Tretlagerbereich/Sitzrohr. Bike ist gut 6 Jahre alt. Garantie lt. Stadler auf den Rahmen 5 Jahre. Jetzt kann ich nur auf eine kulante Regelung durch Stadler hoffen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2012)

Transalp24 Summitrider (AM Hardtail) und dessen Ersatzrahmen
beide nach je nur 600km an exakt der gleichen Stelle am Übergang Sitzstrebe/Sattelrohr gerissen --> Rückgabe, der Kaufpreis wurde anstandslos erstattet


----------



## basti138 (13. Januar 2012)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Noch ein Bruch: Dynamics Blade Ultimate, Größe XL, auf nem wurzeldurchsetzten Waldweg einfach auseinandergebrochen.
> 3x gebrochen: Übergang Ober-/Sitzrohr, Sitzrohr, Übergang Tretlagerbereich/Sitzrohr. Bike ist gut 6 Jahre alt. Garantie lt. Stadler auf den Rahmen 5 Jahre. Jetzt kann ich nur auf eine kulante Regelung durch Stadler hoffen...



Krass
Jatzt haste ne Sattelstütze mit Setback

Das beste was passieren kann ist ein Crashreplacement... wenn der Hersteller sowas anbietet.
Oder du nimmst einfach nen anderen Rahmen und baust die Teile dran.
Habe mein gebrochenes Bulls Fullie (Beitrag 176) mit nem Capic Escape Rahmen relativ günstig wieder aufgebaut. Ob sich das lohnt ist die andere Frage - Verschleiß? Gabel ok? Passt der Dämpfer?

Aber ne Gabel haste ne gute das würde sich lohnen wiederaufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weirdo (24. März 2012)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Noch ein Bruch: Dynamics Blade Ultimate, Größe XL, auf nem wurzeldurchsetzten Waldweg einfach auseinandergebrochen.
> 3x gebrochen: Übergang Ober-/Sitzrohr, Sitzrohr, Übergang Tretlagerbereich/Sitzrohr. Bike ist gut 6 Jahre alt. Garantie lt. Stadler auf den Rahmen 5 Jahre. Jetzt kann ich nur auf eine kulante Regelung durch Stadler hoffen...



...und endlich hab ich auf Kulanz ein mehr oder weniger neues Bike bekommen. Und da hat sich Stadler wahrlich nicht lumpen lassen: hab einen neuen Tomac Automatic 120 mit entsprechender Federgabel sowie Dämpfer (RS Reba RL, Fox RP 23) bekommen; auf meinen Wunsch wurde noch eine 770er XT-Gruppe montiert, lediglich LRS (Mavic XM 819/DT Swiss 340) sowie Lenker/Vorbau (Ritchey WCS) und Umwerfer (XT 760) wurden vom alten Rad übernommen - und das alles für einen schier unglaublich geringen Aufzahlungspreis. Alle Daumen nach oben für Stadler - denke nicht, dass es einen anderen Händler in Deutschland gibt, der einem in so einem Fall ein dermaßen kulantes Angebot macht! Bei einem gebrochenen Canyon hätte ich da Pech gehabt...


----------



## kleinke (24. März 2012)

Bulls Wild cup 2 + Bulls copperhead Fs Rahmenbrüche innerhalb eines Jahres, aber nicht durch Überlastung sondern durch Qualitätsmangel, und nur ärger mit Bulls und ZEG


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. März 2012)

Bei mir ist das Decathlon Fr.6 glatt an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen.
Verwunderlich weil es keine Schweißnaht oder sowas wahr sondern das Masive rohr


----------



## dwe60 (25. März 2012)

Stumpi FSR Comp aus 2009 am Sitzrohr unterhalb der Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme


----------



## Deleted 239656 (27. April 2012)

tja ihr alle, seid wohl doch zu übergewichtig. hehe
kann mir, mit nur 67kilo kampfgewicht natürlich nicht passieren.
schrettere mit dem jekyll3 ordentlich die berge runter und bin mit den 150mm noch nie aufgesetzt.
necoole kiste


----------



## forever (27. April 2012)

Hugo schrieb:


> würd mich ma interessiern ob dann marzocki und co tatsächlich noch besser wär wie RS
> (ich in kein RS-Fan!!! Manitou Rulez)



Die MX Serie war so ziemlich die Gabel wo am wartungsärmsten war bisher, 5 Jahre absolut ohne Pflege und ging immer noch 1a...auch Manitou steckt viel weg...Rock Shox spackt dagegen öfters mal...zu Fox kann ich nichts sagen, die F100 wird sehr selten gefahren.


----------



## Bridgeguard (27. April 2012)

Bulls
Bj 2007 ein "Marathon Fully"
Dämpferaufnahme oben gebrochen, dadurch Schwinge hängengeblieben und Rahmen verdreht -> Ende
Das Rad meines Nachbarn als es das erste mal ausserhalb von Straßen bewegt wurde.


----------



## mightyEx (27. April 2012)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Bulls
> Bj 2007 ein "Marathon Fully"
> Dämpferaufnahme oben gebrochen, dadurch Schwinge hängengeblieben und Rahmen verdreht -> Ende
> Das Rad meines Nachbarn als es das erste mal ausserhalb von Straßen bewegt wurde.



Au Mist, so ne Situation ist natürlich immer blöde. Sollte aber mit der Haftpflicht abgedeckt sein.


----------



## AdR (28. April 2012)

Nicolai Helius RC - Riss in der Kettenstrebe nach 2 1/2 Jahren Benutzung im Toureneinsatz. 













Verbunden mit einem recht mäßigem Service, wenn es jemanden interessiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=577258


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 239656 (28. April 2012)

wie heist es doch so schön? nur die kakerlaken, und die bikes von nicolai überstehen den atomkrieg.


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2012)

waldgott schrieb:


> wie heist es doch so schön? nur die kakerlaken, und die bikes von nicolai überstehen den atomkrieg.



Das ist nicht richtig zitiert


----------



## Deleted 239656 (29. April 2012)

klingt schon besser


----------



## fthoma (19. September 2012)

Hinterbau Ghost AMR 9000 BJ2006 in der Nähe vom Schaltwerk, habe gesehen das ich nicht der erste bin dem das an der Stelle beim Ghost gerissen ist.


----------



## salzbrezel (20. September 2012)

Meine gesammelten Werke:

GT Zaskar (durfte reißen, war missbraucht)






No Saint Fully:









Radon QLT:





Kettenstrebe Radon, Sitzstreben Cube AMS (den habe ich gebrochen gekauft, um den Radon zu reparieren)


----------



## Haferstroh (20. September 2012)

In 23 Jahren MTB schon ein Dutzend Rahmen gehabt und keinen Bruch. Langweilig sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (20. September 2012)

Trek Scratch: Kettenstrebe
Giant Reign: unterer Maestro Link

allso beides mal die jeweiligen Sollbruchstellen der Rahmen


----------



## Ganiscol (20. September 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> In 23 Jahren MTB schon ein Dutzend Rahmen gehabt und keinen Bruch. Langweilig sowas.



Lern halt fahren!!1 Ööh... ja... nevermind...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (20. September 2012)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1218280]
	
[/URL]
Radon Stage 5.0 von 2010


----------



## fotoschlumpf (23. September 2012)

Also mir sind zwei Cannondale F1000 und F700 gebrochen, stammten noch aus der Zeit der genialen Santour Daumenschalter (ach ja, edel, schwarz und super schnell). Beide hat es am Sitzdom erwischt, schöne  und sehr laute Risse, die hatten noch das Rahmendreieck am Steuerrohr, daher ein eher langer und Cannondale eher untypischer Sitzdom, waren nich lange am Markt wurde dann auch mit einem CAAD3 für immer behoben.

Für ein Flash 2012 musst der Rahmen getauscht werden aber das war wohl eher ein Produktionsfehler als Bruch oder Ermüdung.

Sind hier Carbonbrüche unerwünscht oder gehen die Dinger nicht kaputt.


----------



## Haecman (8. November 2012)

Focus Super Bud von 2008

bei 5 km/h im stehen...


----------



## RetroRider (19. Februar 2013)

2005er Cube Acid nach 31000 km.


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Februar 2013)

> 2005er Cube Acid nach 31000 km.



Dat darf dat.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Februar 2013)

Ja. Ich finds sowieso verblüffend, was Fahrradrahmen aushalten. Immerhin erreichen die Lastspitzen locker den Tonnen-Bereich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10296882&postcount=25


----------



## darkJST (16. Mai 2016)

Specialized Enduro von 2001 + Ersatzrahmen

Der wirklich günstige HT Ersatzrahmen auf dem nicht Speiseeis steht will hingegen einfach nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## RetroRider (25. Mai 2016)

Mein gutes altes Marin Pine Mountain (Stahl) hat's jetzt auch erwischt. R.I.P. 
Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt ein 2. Mal "anderes" ankreuzen. Hab aber nur eine Stimme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (25. Mai 2016)

In der Umfrage fehlt auf alle Fälle SCOTT!!!

Bei mir wars ein OCTANE.


----------



## --- (25. Mai 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Mein gutes altes Marin Pine Mountain (Stahl) hat's jetzt auch erwischt. R.I.P.
> Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt ein 2. Mal "anderes" ankreuzen. Hab aber nur eine Stimme...



Da war der Dreck wohl zu schwer.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. Mai 2016)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> In der Umfrage fehlt auf alle Fälle SCOTT!!!
> 
> Bei mir wars ein OCTANE.


High Octane FX3?
Falls ja: willkommen im Club!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Mai 2016)

1x Scott FX20
1x CANYON Grand Canyon CF


----------



## JuL (26. Mai 2016)

Rotwild E1 und Liteville 301


----------



## Silberrücken (26. Mai 2016)

Rotwild HT   C 1   Unterrohrabriss +ohne jedern Gelaendeeinsatz+  mit schwersten Verletzungen!


----------



## DaCrazyP (27. Mai 2016)

Scott Octane FX1 an der bekannten Stelle... ich sag nur C.
Nachdem die Informationspolitik eines bekannten Problems seitens meines Händels sch... war und ich über einen anderen Händler nichts außer einen überteuerten alten Rahmen von Scott aus "Kulanz" hätte bekommen könnenm, habe ich von dieser Marke Abstand genommen und fahre seitdem glücklich Bikes diverser Direktversender. Dort scheint man, falls etwas Probleme machen sollte, wenigstens ernst genommen zu werden und das ganze wird wirklich kulant geregelt!


----------



## lowokol (17. Juli 2016)

Damen Holland Fahrrad zu zweit gefahren.Ich saß ordnungsgemäß auf dem Gepäckträger ;-) .
Dann Abfahrt mit Schwung auf eine ca. 3 m kleine Brücke zu.
Abfahrt -Anfahrt Brücke und Sprung ,sowohl von Fahrer,wie Beifahrer perfekt bewältigt...............hartes aufkommen des Fahrrades mit einknickenden Querrohr...........sofortiger Sturz.

Kulanzfrage hat sich nicht gestellt........


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Juli 2016)

Cycle Craft CSP Floater, Bj 2002 (wurde von ADP konstruiert und vertrieben, siehe Rotwild) zweimal an der Schwinge gebrochen, jeweils nach etwa 1000 km Touren.
Wurde dann vom neuen Vetrieb zuletzt mit Gusset geschweißt. Sollte dann laut Prüfinstitut halten. Da hatte ich aber bereits Ersatz in Form eines

Fusion Raid, Bj 2004: zweimal am Übergang Oberrohr-Sitzrohr gebrochen, jeweils nach wieder mal 1000 bis 2000 km Tour. Hauptrahmen Nr.3 wurde dann an dieser Stelle statt mit Gusset, mit einem dickeren Oberrohr ausgeführt. Dieser Rahmen hatte außerdem ein zusätzliches Blech unter dem Umlenkhebelhauptlager, was die Kinematik verschob und aus ehemals 127 mm Federweg 117 mm machte. Den Rahmen fahre ich noch.
Bis hierhin wurde alles auf Garantie bzw. Kulanz getauscht und original lackiert.
Nach 11 Jahren und mittlerweile erst 5000 km auf dem dritten Rahmen (fuhr jahrelang hauptsächlich ein anderes Bike) brach dann die Schwinge und ein Umlenkhebel. Wahrscheinlich zuerst die Schwinge. Ich bemerkte das nur nicht gleich. Einen neuen Hinterbau mit Umlenkhebel gab es für 50€ hier im Bikemarkt. Aktuell hat nur noch das Steuerrohr einen Haarriss. Den habe ich aber mit einer Gelenkbolzenschelle fixiert, so dass er nicht weiter reißen kann.
Mal sehen, wann der gebrauchte Hinterbau wieder bricht. Die neueren waren angeblich noch schlechter als mein alter. Jetzt passt aber immerhin ein 2,4'er Reifen durch. Das ärgerte mich damals, weil ich es 2004 als Enduro Bike kaufte. Wer denkt an sowas, wenn das Bike in allen Zeitungen als Enduro getestet wurde und Testsieger wurde.
Eigentlich müsste man einen gesonderten Thread für Fusion aufmachen. Ich glaube statistisch ist jeder Fusion Rahmen mindestens einmal gebrochen, was man so hi und da aufgeschnappt hat. Die Kinematik ist aber schon sehr sehr gut, nur der Hauptrahmen könnte länger und der Sitzwimkel steiler sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted473573 (30. Juli 2018)

Marin Bobcat Trial
Rahmenbruch nach 9 Monaten


----------



## --- (31. Juli 2018)

Derado schrieb:


> Marin Bobcat Trial
> Rahmenbruch nach 9 Monaten


Wie tief steckt die Stütze im Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted473573 (31. Juli 2018)

Die Sattelstütze ist bis zur Markierung 7 ausgezogen. Also eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## --- (31. Juli 2018)

Derado schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist bis zur Markierung 7 ausgezogen. Also eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich.


Das ist schonmal gut für die Stütze. Es geht gleichzeitig ja auch darum die Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens zu beachten.


----------



## Deleted473573 (31. Juli 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal gut für die Stütze. Es geht gleichzeitig ja auch darum die Mindesteinstecktiefe des Rahmens zu beachten.



Nun ja, da es sich um die Originalsattelstütze im Original Rahmen handelt gehe ich mal davon aus das der Hersteller hier vernünftig gearbeitet hat ...


----------



## RockAddict (31. Juli 2018)

Bergamont Rockaddict von 2008 (oder so).
Ist mir vor zwei Jahren an der Sitzstrebe, knapp for dem Post mount, gebrochen.
Zum Glück hatte ich zu der Zeit Fahrtechnik auf einem Schulhof geübt und war nicht auf nem Trail unterwegs.
Hätte böse enden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (1. August 2018)

Derado schrieb:


> Nun ja, da es sich um die Originalsattelstütze im Original Rahmen handelt gehe ich mal davon aus das der Hersteller hier vernünftig gearbeitet hat ...


Äh nee, war immer genau bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe drin. Passierte trotzdem.


----------

